# E3 - 2013 Boogaloo edition  - Part 2



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*





Another pre-E3 boring stream for Konami, aside from MGS V and LoS 2, I don't know what the fuck they're gonna talk about.

Nintendo is take a queue from them, it seems.



So, predictions?

- Shitty prerecorded Konami presentation, still doesn't match 2010's insanity.

- PS4 console reveal, new Final Fantasy revealed at Sony conference. It's not a refurbished Versus XIII or Agni's Philosophy.

- Phantom Pain trailer, Hayter is voicing BB, didjurikeit.jpg

- MS conference has Ghosts demo take the stage. Console reveal, lots of silly buzzwords like STREAMING SOCIAL CONTENT TAILORED JUST FOR YOU THAT YOU CAN SHARE, TWEET, REBLOG, THE POSSIBILITIES ARE TRULY INFINITY?. Halo 5 or something.

- Nintendo reveal actual games for Wii U in a stroke of genius/desperation. They aren't out 'til next year.

-EA conference has a self-referential "Worst Company" joke somewhere because they totally get gamer comedy. TOR expansion packs, lots & lots of Star Wars Whoring, it has only just begun. Battlefield 4 demo.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay seems legit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice interface there, like Dead Space but more flashy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good... keep going, Ubi...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 controller


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

So far the game has been nice.  I really like the UI.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Is a rule for a new game be it must have a gun?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Watchdogs 2: Winter Edition


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ps4 game confirmed 

Maybe the Tablet is a Wii U controller


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

this looks impressive


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

looks good. First decent game  ubisoft has shown and it's Ps4.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

is this a game or a Truth add?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit you see that rolling grenade?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

What do you think of the game they just showed you?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Better have co-op


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, those shooting effects are tight.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Remote controlled grenade?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

That yellow light on the ps4 controller is so sexy. I hope they let us pick the colors.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

And this game is supposed to be an open-world RPG, apparently.

This game could potentially be amazing.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Very solid game from what we've seen so far.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

this looks fucking awesome


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Kill him


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, this looks somewhat interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

This is an MMORPG? WAAAAT? HOW????


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice game. :33

Now a fat pig please.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay looks good, but nothing too exciting


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Ending on a high. They think this will make us all forget the crap that came before.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice stuff so far


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

The Division, finally got a name.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

The Division


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Tom Clancy's The Division...looks way better than Ghost Recon. Well done, Ubisoft.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay: I LOIKE IT.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft redeemed themselves a bit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Tom Clancy?

Inneresting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

The name sucks but the game looks solid, lets see how it turns out


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Curious about the voices and if you could replace them with live mics.  If only 12 year old xbox kids weren't a thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Tom Clancy's The Division, online, open-world RPG.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

The confetti attack.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a Clancy game


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

was that money?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I knew it was a Tom Clancey game, though the name is bad


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

That was horrifying.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

They made the crowd shit themselves.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah Tom Clancy game.

The Division. Looks badass.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

She said a bad word.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Scared the shit out of me lol


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The name sucks but the game looks solid, lets see how it turns out



I was thinking the same thing. Horrible name.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Ending on a high. They think this will make us all forget the crap that came before.



I forgot already.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Now to wait for Sony's conference.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Confetti attack


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Ubisoft redeemed themselves a bit.



No Beyond Good and Evil 2, no redemption for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Patriots gameplay you fucking jerkwads


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's conference in 1 hour and 42 minutes.

Go eat, drink, and walk a bit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

A long hour and a half left to go


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

DO THAT SHIT SON


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

That was great.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Still the worst conference, but there were a few diamonds in this turd


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sony's conference in 1 hour and 42 minutes.
> 
> Go eat, drink, and walk a bit.



Patch, I'm getting sleepy. I don't think I can stay up. Oh Gods what do I do?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

The Division looks like it might be fun.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

So...Ubi has less faith in Watch Dogs now?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

this is legit nice

the interface kept reminding me of watch dogs tho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Different? Its an Rpg, you get EXP, you level up, its an MMO, its TPS and really good looking.

So, yeah, different.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sony's conference in 1 hour and 42 minutes.
> 
> Go eat, drink, and walk a bit.



Time for me to sleep for 1 hour 30 mins.

I got work in the morning and the conference starts at 2am here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Bad conference. One look at a seemingly good game hardly changes that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

++++ Rayman: Legends
+Trials
++Tom Clancy's: The division
+++ South Park has a new home

-Everything else
------------No BG&E 2

C-, Ubisoft. That's the best I can do. Worst conference so far. If you don't count Konami's shitty video.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Alright, no Rainbow Six. But The Division looks pretty cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tomorrow is going to be fun for WiiU owners..

so far Konami is losing..lol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony give us some good rpg's


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

All of you better stay up.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck, no Jade, no green-lip, no green eyeshade.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

E3 highlights so far?

Mirror's Edge 2
MGS V
Killer Instinct
The Division
Titanfall
The Witcher3


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 will save us.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Crew (maybe), Watch Dogs and Division


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Too bad I have to go to sleep now. Gonna check out the highlights of the Sony conference tomorrow.

My body is reggie.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

The Division looked really nice. Hope Sony brings something good.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony and Nintendo are left it seems. Now for some food and a bit of relaxing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Three conferences passed and not a single game is worth me staying up till 6AM  


I already know I'll buy Watch_Dogs and Rayman.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I will stay


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel like I have to stay up for the Sony conference or I'll have nightmares about the new Xbox


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Uh-oh, I'm getting tired.

Don't put my lack of sleep to waste, Sony.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

I will stay. Even if it sends my body beyond the event horizon. I must stay.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Patch, I'm getting sleepy. I don't think I can stay up. Oh Gods what do I do?



Drop and give me 50.

I'm not losing you here soldier, do you hear me?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ubi was pleasent i guess 

staying up for sony.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I got Raw coming on in 30, chances are at 9 i'll be back here


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a cold day in hell when I think EA has had the best conference so far.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Too bad I have to go to sleep now. Gonna check out the highlights of the Sony conference tomorrow.
> 
> My body is reggie.



Dude you stayed up for ubisoft but will be messing Sony? Go get that coffee and party with us.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think I'm staying up for Sony.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Drop and give me 50.
> 
> I'm not losing you here soldier, do you hear me?



GOT IT COACH!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Omg, the amount of people in chats fawning over xbox one....

completely obvlious to what DRM is and the 500 price tag...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

This eternity is nothing


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft's conference was bad

only the division saved some grace for me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> Omg, the amount of people in chats fawning over xbox one....
> 
> completely obvlious to what DRM is and the 500 price tag...



They will welcome their new Microsoft overlords


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> I don't think I'm staying up for Sony.



Filthy heathens. 

All of you


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think mucrosofts good press conference will make Sony bust their A game. I hope I don't get disappointed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Stay perky, guys! Grab some coffee and something sugary, turn a light on and blare some headphones. Stick around for Sony.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Boring E3 so far in light of some unveilings so far like MGSV and ME2.

Sony/Nintendo hurry up and make my hype vindicated!


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sleepy at all, it's only 4:30 pm here in LA.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Why do they have so many racing games at this E3? Are they trying to cash in on the Fast and Furious phase?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

all i need to hear from sony:

_"399"
"no stricter drm measures than already in place this gen"_

i hear that and i'm pre-ordering


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Gotta grab some weights. Do some curls. Gotta stay up.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

kaneflame said:


> Not sleepy at all, it's only 4:30 pm here in LA.



me neither 

it's  close to 1 am here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course I will stay. But I will rage pretty hard if Sony's conference bombs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, so far Microsoft was the only truly decent one, if Sony and Nintendo deliver, this is gonna be just like good old times of E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Boring E3 so far in light of some unveilings so far like MGSV and ME2.
> 
> Sony/Nintendo hurry up and make my hype vindicated!



I disagree... Good quality so far.. Nice new IP's and old series coming back..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

No Capcom this year?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony plz save this year's E3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Filthy heathens.
> 
> All of you


My interner's gonna probably get cut like an hour into the conference, so meh. D:

And Peter Moore with the Calvin Klein...sweg


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> me neither
> 
> it's  close to 1 am here



Shut up sweetheart. Sony's conference starts at 3 AM here


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Of course I will stay. But I will rage pretty hard if Sony's conference bombs.



at this point i'm with high expectactions. it will definitely be a huge let down if they end up screwing us.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

da shooter box indeed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> No Capcom this year?



You don't watch much of E3, do you?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

It's 7:37......pm here.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

Eastern Time is the shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah right, dodging the issue like that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I disagree... Good quality so far.. Nice new IP's and old series coming back..



Which is why i said "in light of...". Maybe i should have added "good" too. But damn it i WANT to have the feeling of excitement from a conference with megatons and shizz!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

We'll probably go through another thread and a half between Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I disagree... Good quality so far.. Nice new IP's and old series coming back..



i feel the same, it's been good

i feel some people are just being negative, going into these things wanting to nitpick and already being in stand-by mood to rage, you're likely not going to enjoy it


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Shut up sweetheart. Sony's conference starts at 3 AM here



just a couple of hours


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

If anything, this E3 is kicking the shit out of last year's pathetic showing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

EA:  The things being said about the Xbox One are news to us. 

lol Yeah right.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, E3 is actually good/decent so far this year.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hate to say it,but Peter Moore seems like a cool guy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If anything, this E3 is kicking the shit out of last year's pathetic showing.



exactly

all i need to hear is "$399 & no drm" from sony and i'm going to bed a happy man


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Well thing is its nice to see Killer Instinct back but its only on Xbox One so fuck that shit up the ass....now were it on 360 and PS3 too then people would be way more hyped for it.


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

Luck I have day off tomorrow, so I watch Sony conference with no worries 8D


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I hate to say it,but Peter Moore seems like a cool guy.



You can like a person and still hate the company.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

WTF WHY IS EA LYING TO US? not new but wtf?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I hate to say it,but Peter Moore seems like a cool guy.



Except he's not. At all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> EA:  The things being said about the Xbox One are news to us.
> 
> lol Yeah right.



Biggest lie ever told.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

My thoughts on the three conferences so far:

Microsoft press conference : decent

EA press conference : mediocre

Ubisoft press conference : below average



misao said:


> just a couple of hours



Yes it means it's 1:39 AM here 

I hope my parents don't wake up and ambush me.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 10, 2013)

Might fall asleep till 3 am


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You can like a person and still hate the company.



True,true.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

eluna said:


> Luck I have day off tomorrow, so I watch Sony conference with no worries 8D



same here.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't have any sleep since morning and I got exams tomorrow and I ain't even mad. E3 is once every year.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Time for some Animal Crossing until Sony starts.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

how long for the conferences to be uploaded onto youtube?

there's some stuff i wanna rewatch, and i missed most of ea's


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

I have one extra day to study for my exam on Wednesday. Let's hope Sony's conference is worth it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> WTF WHY IS EA LYING TO US? not new but wtf?



Make themselves seem innocent. At least Ubi was honest.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm still finding it a little hard to believe that Sony's conference will be 3 hours long. It's crazy.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

EA is evil.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still finding it a little hard to believe that Sony's conference will be 3 hours long. It's crazy.



Fuck, really? God, there'll be some much social filler between games then.

Damn it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 10, 2013)

The Division looks neat, but it won't get the hype Watch_Dogs did since there were a bunch of other open world games announced and the other companies have been on the ball this year.

Does anyone have a link to the Rayman trailers?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I liked that Peter Moore said that the reason respawns game is elusive to xbone is because it's a shooter box. EA knows their audience


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not watching a 3 hours long one....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Biggest lie ever told.



Best part. "We just found out last week wednesday. :33"


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it really going to last 3hrs?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The Division looks neat, but it won't get the hype Watch_Dogs did since there were a bunch of other open world games announced and the other companies have been on the ball this year.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the Rayman trailers?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

they have a lot to disclose

vita
ps3
ps4, it's policies, pricing, strategy and display some of it's media features
ps+ plans
games


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought Sony press conference was 2 hours?


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh. 1 hour to go and it's almost 2 AM. Guess I'll go play something. D:


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> EA is evil.



But but Battlefront and BF4.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> they have a lot to disclose
> 
> vita
> ps3
> ...



yeah it makes sense


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

They have indeed a lot to cover.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

GT has it for 2 hours. Did that get updated?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck, really? God, there'll be some much social filler between games then.
> 
> Damn it.





steveht93 said:


> I thought Sony press conference was 2 hours?



That's the thing, you two. People keep saying both, so no one really knows which one it is. 

I feel like it'll be two hours. That's how long their conferences usually are, I think? Any more than that and people might just start getting bored and fidgety. People can only take so much info at once.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Is it really going to last 3hrs?



I almost believe that the person who said that meant it in terms of "countdown to the conference".


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

53 minutes remain for Sony press. get hyped people!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Only over an hour and 10 minutes left


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

MS is prepping for the Xbox One already.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Remember, guys. Half of the conference will be stats.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm skeptical about the conference lasting 3hrs. 2hrs seems more plausible.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I reckon is will be just over 2 hours


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

*PS4: PlayStation Camera not packaged with console?*



*Sony to release multiple versions of PS4 - Report*


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That's the thing, you two. People keep saying both, so no one really knows which one it is.
> 
> I feel like it'll be two hours. That's how long their conferences usually are, I think? Any more than that and people might just start getting bored and fidgety. People can only take so much info at once.



Thats true. Honestly if they have many things to discuss they can borrow from Nintendo and do a direct like video.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 10, 2013)

GIF makers, I expect your A game for the Sony conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony is starting a little earlier than planned, 5:45 PM PST/8:45 PM EST. 15 minutes early, not a big deal lol.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

kinect .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> MS is prepping for the Xbox One already.



Is this legit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

On TV I am going to be watching Raw and my laptop Sony stuff


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

I am really looking forward to Battlefield 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still finding it a little hard to believe that Sony's conference will be 3 hours long. It's crazy.



FUCK ME WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *PS4: PlayStation Camera not packaged with console?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sony to release multiple versions of PS4 - Report*



These rumors are basically useless now when there's literally one hour left before the reveal.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony presser will most likely be 2 hours

one of the sites put it as 3 hours though, just like yesterday another one had as 1 hour


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> FUCK ME WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?



Relax, it's logical for it to be 2 hours. 

... But the 3-hour possibility is still there.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Sony to release multiple versions of PS4 - Report*



$400 for the tard pack, and $500 for the premium. 

Gotcha.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn. Just staying awake for the conference is hard enough for me. But staying up through the conference is going to be even more difficult. 2 hours long?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Malv did you find anything about retro's IP?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> On TV I am going to be watching Raw and my laptop Sony stuff



No get some softcore porn on your TV channel in case Sony's conference bombs  so you still have something to jack off to


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder if Killzone will be 60 fps too. Damn, it's just so crazy how devs are throwing this out there. Finally learned something from CoD after all these years?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

lol

Peter Moore was talking to Geoff Keighley and confirmed all of the worst parts of Microsoft's DRM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Malv did you find anything about retro's IP?



I made a mistake.. The info was about an Ubisoft game that is going to be on the ND tomorrow.. according to the inside sources... I can't wait.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I wonder if Killzone will be 60 fps too. Damn, it's just so crazy how devs are throwing this out there. Finally learned something from CoD after all these years?



The one thing that CoD did right, this generation better bring 60 fps much more than the last. I wonder how Halo will play now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Is this legit?



Yup, pretty much judging by the looks of it. Section 12 and has been effective since last year, october 2012.



So yeah, I'm not touching the xbox one with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony conference 3h long?  that means I'd go to sleep at 6 am.

Goodnight lol, will catch up tomorrow


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I made a mistake.. The info was about an Ubisoft game that is going to be on the ND tomorrow.. according to the inside sources... I can't wait.



Well it's gonna be announced tomorrow anyway,probably.

It doesn't matter though,smash trailer will be shown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Sony conference 3h long?  that means I'd go to sleep at 6 am.
> 
> Goodnight lol, will catch up tomorrow



FUCK YOU. I'LL BE GOING TO SLEEP AT 7AM AND TAKE MY MIDTERM AT 11AM. 



This better be good Sony


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> FUCK YOU. I'LL BE GOING TO SLEEP AT 7AM AND TAKE MY MIDTERM AT 11AM.
> 
> 
> 
> This better be good Sony



Cool what's the exam about? If you fail you should buy an xbox one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Well it's gonna be announced tomorrow anyway,probably.
> 
> It doesn't matter though,smash trailer will be shown.



Yeah... tomorrow is going to be fun to watch.. I hope lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony, it's almost time.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Cool what's the exam about? If you fail you should buy an xbox one.



or even if you pass you can buy one anyways


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isw1ZCMK5-g[/YOUTUBE]

53 minutes away from the Sony conference.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So is PvsZ GW Xbone exclusive?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Damn. Just staying awake for the conference is hard enough for me. But staying up through the conference is going to be even more difficult. 2 hours long?



U R WEAK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Cool what's the exam about? If you fail you should buy an xbox one.





Marcelle.B said:


> or even if you pass you can buy one anyways



Don't fuck with me guys. I ran out of energy drinks and power bars long before that black wood girl appeared on my screen


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Well if you must know Master Chief, I've seen what you're owners have done also $500.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo of America teasing.

It’s almost time to reveal what’s behind the curtain! #Nintendo #E3 pic.twitter.com/G3JZLDt9Uy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh!

The Witcher 3 left a secret message in their trailer!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Cd project does secrets all the time huh?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Don't fuck with me guys. I ran out of energy drinks and power bars long before that black wood girl appeared on my screen



Getting xbone for failing an exam should but motivate you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Don't fuck with me guys. I ran out of energy drinks and power bars long before that black wood girl appeared on my screen



If that happened you must be some fat fuck


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

30 minutes to go!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Less than a hour left


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patchouli said:


> Ooh!
> 
> The Witcher 3 left a secret message in their trailer!



Aw. 



Holy crap already? Even though it shouldn't be possible.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> U R WEAK



Whachu say bitch nigguh?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

45 minutes to go!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If that happened you must be some fat fuck



I am no scrawny thin guy and I do eat a lot(luv eating), but I take exercising seriously  



Pain In The Ass said:


> Getting xbone for failing an exam should but motivate you.



I am not gonna fail shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Please God, let almighty Gaben roll into Sony's stage and announce something Valve relevant.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Still awake with no food or energy drinks. I guess this is one of these few occasions at which one can benefit from a sleeping disorder


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Gabe is too fat to get on stage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Still awake with no food or energy drinks. I guess this is one of these few occasions at which one can benefit from a *sleeping disorder*



I have that, but only when I actually want to sleep. My body betrays the fuck out of me on a regular basis


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Please God, let almighty Gaben roll into Sony's stage and announce something Valve relevant.



A HL-3 announcement would be amazing for Sony.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

SE better get on stage


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

The Sony press conference is upon us! I'm burning!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Blizzard come onto stage and announce that the Titan restart rumors were false, and then proceed to announce it as a PS4/PC game.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

23 minutes remaining!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The Sony press conference is upon us! I'm burning!



Might wanna get that checked


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

I want bombs Sony,big bombs


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Watch Blizzard come onto stage and announce that the Titan restart rumors were false, and then proceed to announce it as a PS4/PC game.



What rumours they confirmed it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse is going to break some sort of QTE's record


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Making some snacks.

This better be good Sony. And make sure to make Mark Cerny not look like a goofy rapist this time around.



Spirit King said:


> What rumours they confirmed it.



As part of the ruse.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

eluna said:


> I want bombs Sony,big bombs


You're gonna get stats first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ryse is going to break some sort of QTE's record



More than Asura's Wrath and Heavy Rain combined.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Whachu say bitch nigguh?



You can't even stay up a day UR WEAK BISSHIE


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

so Quantum Break was in-game huh


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

eluna said:


> I want bombs Sony,big bombs



Big bomb =  big boom.

Here's hoping Sony can do it. 

[YOUTUBE]O1mJhMbfmA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Close to a half an hour left :33


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can't even stay up a day UR WEAK BISSHIE



Man I woke up at 4 AM this morning. Imma bout to crack open dis 3rd energy drink.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The Sony press conference is upon us! I'm burning!



lol STD


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

We are so close


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so Quantum Break was in-game huh



Not impressed, since you weren't actually doing anything. Heavy Rain looks gorgeous as well. call me when they run a Hack n Slash with those graphics at 60fps.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

would be slick if david hayter were to surprise us.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

How much longer?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Close to a half an hour left :33



It's actually 15 minutes 

Source:


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Not impressed, since you weren't actually doing anything. Heavy Rain looks gorgeous as well. call me when they run a Hack n Slash with those graphics at 60fps.



Heavy Rain was a movie, though.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

15 minutes

my body isn't ready 

not yet


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> would be slick if david hayter were to surprise us.



Here's hoping.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

*Sony Conference Streams*


e3.eu.playstation.com


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

My body is ready.


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony don't disapoint


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

*slapping my face*

Almost there, man, almost there!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Just in time to get up and wait for PS livestream. 

Still miss the hilarious microsoft tough.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This wait is killing me


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Here's hoping.



i'm going open minded, anything is possible at this point


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec3oMJCIebE[/YOUTUBE]

The end is coming. (At least for today.)

25 minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony start already


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

It's morning in here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

>no strict DRM
>free online/usual PSN+ jargon
>cheaper than Xbone

Now we wait


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think Sony is currently in the most dangerous place among the big 3. We all went into mucrosofts press conference with no hype and we got blown away because of that and same thing applies to EA. obviously Sony has more hype than everything on e3 right now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Not impressed, since you weren't actually doing anything. Heavy Rain looks gorgeous as well. call me when they run a Hack n Slash with those graphics at 60fps.



Some god damn Gameplay would be appreciated.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I need to eat soon


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

What was going through the PC MasterRace's minds during the reveal.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I need to eat soon



Eat now. Stuff your face while you still can! 

Once Kaz walks on stage, he'll demand your full attention.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Reposting for convenience.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sleep is for the weak



we don't sleep

we wait


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony at 9? hyped


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony at 8:45


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

We are getting ever closer.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

What game is the filler thing showcasing with future ninja armor?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> We are getting ever closer.



The arcana is the means by which all is revealed.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Less than 5 minutes


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> What game is the filler thing showcasing with future ninja armor?


It's called Warframe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OhR0q5vaPkA[/YOUTUBE]
Soon it shall be revealed


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

I will watch in the GT, the quality is so much better


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Warframe looks sweet


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think I am ready for this


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh lol the effects in Warframe are a tad over-the-top


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

You say less than 5 minutes but the Twitch stream still shows the "Stay tuned" message. Don't fucking lie to me.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn you unloosing ranger,giving us hope and shit! That's not you man.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

eluna said:


> I will watch in the GT, the quality is so much better


The comments are quality, too.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

oh god, the stream quality dropped to 1

what did i do to deserve this?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

There's 17 minutes to go guys.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Give us Persona Atlus


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe in Sony, you should too!*Sony*
My Sony is ready!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Links anyone?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I don't think I am ready for this



i'm not at all


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

i can't get over the qte's on ryse tho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Damn you unloosing ranger,giving us hope and shit! That's not you man.



The arcana is by the means which all is revealed death will come for us all


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Links anyone?





Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Take your pick. :33


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

give us gravity rush 2!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The arcana is by the means which all is revealed death will come for us all



You don't even remember the fucking quote, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). God damn Personages. Scum of the Earth.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

that Pach-Attack.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

kaneflame said:


> I believe in Sony, you should too!*Sony*
> My Sony is ready!!!!!!!!!



        .


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting scared


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm not gonna post til the end of the conference, see you on the other side gais


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to watch IGN because Gametrailers is too laggy and so is everything else wtf T_T


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

It's up


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Give us Persona Atlus



that would be the death of me


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i can't get over the qte's on ryse tho



yeah man all them pretty graphics hampered by boring, silly gameplay


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Gravity Rush 2 coming :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You don't even remember the fucking quote, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). God damn Personages. Scum of the Earth.



A persona can take on many forms 
(plus lazy)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here weeee goooo!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

LETS GO SONYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

We better get a price


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Gravity Rush 2 coming :33



ok now this is too much


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

OK now I'm tense


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Reposting for convenience.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Goddamn it my PC just overheated mad


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> yeah man all them pretty graphics hampered by boring, silly gameplay



Crytek isn't exactly known for thrilling gameplay.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Shenmue 3 please :33


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

it's lagginnnnnng

damn it


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony:

SMT on the PS4

KH3

New Legend of Mana Game

The Last Guardian 

something else from Team Ico


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

lol dat Pach-Attack, spouting dumb shit as usual.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Pachter with that 399$ prediction. 699$ confirmed


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Goddamn it my PC just overheated mad



Couldn't handle all the hype.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Kaz Hirai give us more gif material


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Shenmue 3 please :33



what's happening here?

why are we so in sync?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

No seriously why is Gametrailers so laggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

9 minutes and 15 seconds to go.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Sony:
> 
> SMT on the PS4



Please Sony. Please please please. Raidou 3.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

And please no sound issues in this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

God, these fucking hipster, hairgel drowned interviewer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Prepare for the worst, guys.  It's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol dat Pach-Attack, spouting dumb shit as usual.


And still gets paid like a G.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

I just have to repeat it on and on so it can become true, yeah?

Beyond Good & Evil 2
Beyond Good & Evil 2
Beyond Good & Evil 2
Beyond Good & Evil 2
Beyond Good & Evil 2
Beyond Good & Evil 2


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure neogaf is dead as we speak.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> No seriously why is Gametrailers so laggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



switch to gamestop, it's been smooth so far


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Microshaft better have some lube ready, because Sony is about to rip apart that asshole.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Dragon Dogma 2 please :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God, these fucking hipster, hairgel drowned interviewer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Those L.A. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> No seriously why is Gametrailers so laggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy





wasn't like this earlier, sigh


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> Those L.A. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris we don't need that talk right now


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Just gotta Jinx the bad part.

Sony is gonna have the worst E3 ever, 1000 dollar PS4, no games, all DRM, USHER

...

Ok got that out of the way


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> switch to gamestop, it's been smooth so far



i take it back, it's lagging too


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

GT is fine right now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm already nervous enough


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Phew Ustream works on my tablet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

i can see some second son gameplay on the screen :33

did you guys see it?

it looked so fast paced :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Reposting for convenience. :33


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> Just gotta Jinx the bad part.
> 
> Sony is gonna have the worst E3 ever, 1000 dollar PS4, no games, all DRM, USHER
> 
> ...


Sony wishes they can afford Usher.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

When does the real conference start? lol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What's with this guy tattoo?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Deimos said:


> When does the real conference start? lol





5 minutes.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

what is this and why does it look like a ps1 game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Sooooo, IGN really isnt bad. This guest they have on is fucking good, very smart and agreeable.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Naughty Dog better have Jak 4


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Microshaft better have some lube ready, because Sony is about to rip apart that asshole.



Oh you.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't breath.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Solaris we don't need that talk right now



Let's be real.  Sony won't live up to the hype.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Naughty Dog better have Jak 4



This.

And not some stupid spinoff racing game either.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait is it preshow?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

New Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> 5 minutes.



Oh thanks. I was watching that thing on the playstation website.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

I've overcome myself with white stuff

oh god its so sticky


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

INB4 Sony begins with a montage


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Had a quick nap and now I'm awake with a bowl of Coco Pops.

My boss isn't going to be too happy with me at work.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

All I need from PS4 is the ability change my PSN name goddamnit


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> INB4 Sony begins with a montage



Sony will start off with Justin Bieber singing some crap.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Let's be real.  Sony won't live up to the hype.



Can't a man dream


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

please tell me someone else saw the second son gameplay on this pre show stuff, it was on the big screen

dhelsin was climbing and then running and he was getting shot at, it looked so nice, breh


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Can't a man dream



A man can dream but he should always expect the worst.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

2 more minutes


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

it starting.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

i just need kh 1.5hd on vita and i will jizz on my screen


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Anyone else's stream a bit laggy? (Even at 480p)



It was laggy at the lowest, I dont know why. I think it could be the chat, so i switched to ign


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

It's almost time!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Look at all those punks with Macs.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

*
CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 88 (57 MEMBERS AND 31 GUESTS)
Jaime Reyes, Malvingt2, kaneflame, Black Wraith, Scorp A Derp, blakstealth, 4000TMNT, Kagutsuchi, cloud1465, misao, Deaf Ninja Reaper, Keollyn, ShadowReij, Cyclonic, Patchouli, αshɘs, Utopia Realm, Linkdarkside, Khris, Majinsaga, Deathbringerpt, Byrdman, Fraust, Lord Darkmaster, SionBarsod, Keino-kun, Dash, eluna, steveht93, Geralt of Rivia, Chimichangas, Raidoton, hadou, Phx12, Raidou Kuzunoha, AndrewRogue, AntiReality, Spirit King
*
We need more


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> please tell me someone else saw the second son gameplay on this pre show stuff, it was on the big screen
> 
> dhelsin was climbing and then running and he was getting shot at, it looked so nice, breh



that shit looked dope


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

gimmie a decent stream!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Geoff says Sony's conference is supposed to be a little under 2 hours.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

use the official stream, it's running smoothly for me and the pre show was worth it just for that look at infamous


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

1 mins.
1 mins.
1 mins.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> *
> CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 88 (57 MEMBERS AND 31 GUESTS)
> Jaime Reyes, Malvingt2, kaneflame, Black Wraith, Scorp A Derp, blakstealth, 4000TMNT, Kagutsuchi, cloud1465, misao, Deaf Ninja Reaper, Keollyn, ShadowReij, Cyclonic, Patchouli, αshɘs, Utopia Realm, Linkdarkside, Khris, Majinsaga, Deathbringerpt, Byrdman, Fraust, Lord Darkmaster, SionBarsod, Keino-kun, Dash, eluna, steveht93, Geralt of Rivia, Chimichangas, Raidoton, hadou, Phx12, Raidou Kuzunoha, AndrewRogue, AntiReality, Spirit King
> *
> We need more


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

I just want Destiny right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

What did I miss in the pre-show since Ubi stuff?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I still can't get over the Iguana in your sig Solaris


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

T minus less than 30.  Fuck Raw until The Show Off appears.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

it's not laggy at all, use that


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

These people need to shut the fuck up. Shut the fuck up and show me the games. No! Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> *
> CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 88 (57 MEMBERS AND 31 GUESTS)
> Jaime Reyes, Malvingt2, kaneflame, Black Wraith, Scorp A Derp, blakstealth, 4000TMNT, Kagutsuchi, cloud1465, misao, Deaf Ninja Reaper, Keollyn, ShadowReij, Cyclonic, Patchouli, αshɘs, Utopia Realm, Linkdarkside, Khris, Majinsaga, Deathbringerpt, Byrdman, Fraust, Lord Darkmaster, SionBarsod, Keino-kun, Dash, eluna, steveht93, Geralt of Rivia, Chimichangas, Raidoton, hadou, Phx12, Raidou Kuzunoha, AndrewRogue, AntiReality, Spirit King
> *
> We need more



I'm invisible


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

superannuation ‏@supererogatory 1m
I'll note Mark didn't ask this before the MS event. RT @MarkRein What’s the most shocking thing you think Sony could announce this evening?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



It's starting!


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

What if we get a new Ape Escape?

New War of the Monsters

New Tekken?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

new DMC announcement coming :ho


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny :33


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are they all wearing fucking hipster glasses? Surely not all 3 of them have vision problems... jesus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Running late..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Get hyped!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

lmao just a few more minutes.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

God let this be good.


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

Start soon GT STOP TO TALKING DAMMIT >(


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

let's do this


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Second Son


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

The hypest


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Reposting again.

It must be on every page.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Little Big Planet 3 :33


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

If there is one thing I like about Sony is that unlike Microsoft they will address the issues revolving DRM, just as they publicly apologized for the hacking. Where microsoft would just sweep it under the rug, just as they've done with the DRM.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't disappoint Sony


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

couple minutes left

lets fucking go


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

THINK OUTSIDE OF THE GAMECUBE


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

*CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 103 (64 MEMBERS AND 39 GUESTS)*
Jaime Reyes, Malvingt2, Deaf Ninja Reaper, kaneflame, cloud1465, Khris, Geralt of Rivia, beasty, AntiReality, Patchouli, Fraust, Linkdarkside, eluna, vanhellsing, Scorp A Derp, 4000TMNT, αshɘs, Corran, SionBarsod, Cyclonic, Fate115, Dash, steveht93, blakstealth, hadou, Phx12, misao, Keollyn, cnorwood, ShadowReij, Kagutsuchi, Agmaster, Chimichangas, Utopia Realm, Lord Darkmaster, Keino-kun, Raidoton, Raidou Kuzunoha, AndrewRogue

Better but not enough


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

IM ABOUT TO CUM DEEP INSIDE SOMEBODYS BUTTTT arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

They're still letting people in?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Why is there some trailer thing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

hype train


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait what???


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

why is spike tv still talking?


----------



## beasty (Jun 10, 2013)

Make it or break it time for next gen consoles right here.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

now we wait


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

FIVE MORE MINUTES? WHATTTTTTT.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

C'mon wtf people


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony is late. Not a good first impression.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

GAAAH, SONY KEEPS DELAYING IT.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony. Tardiness


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Start already, stop starting late Sony


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> why is spike tv still talking?


Sony being late.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

THEY'RE PUTTING GABEN ON THE STAGE WITH A CRANE, GIVE THEM A MINUTE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Kaz killed everyone


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

good tings come to those who wait.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on, Sony. Don't keep us waiting.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony is a dominatrix.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry Sony, Ziggler's on!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

As long they do got pretty damn good things going on, they can make me wait longer.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Not off to a good start, Sony.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Still hasn't started?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

damn you sony


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

I JUST GOT STABBED IN THE HEAD 

HURRY THE FUCK BEFORE I DIE


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

where is it?!?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This ain't funny Sony


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Sorry Sony, Ziggler's on!



The return of Zigglypuff. Sony is clearly waiting for Ziggler to finish talking.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's on dat colored people time


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Still hasn't started?



nope, not yet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

having problems with my erection here, sony


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Goddamn, they could've shown like 14 games in the past 10 minutes. CMON BRUH

/selfish


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 10, 2013)

That game called "Wait" is really awesome. Sure knows how to test your patience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

If Sony fails at this, the internet might actually die tonight.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

LAGGIN THE CONFERENCE LIKE THEY INTERNET


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

The black wind is howling.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

KAZ stop fucking with us


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

COME ON SONY, YOU KILLING ME HERE


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Denying fans their fangasms.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

The info in the X1 is not confusing, Microsoft has fucked up. Two different things.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Jesus christ, everyone, we already waited many hours and I'm pretty sure we can wait few more mins!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck Sony, you fiends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HwfQTmDclGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 124 (78 members and 46 guests)*

Black Wraith, Linkdarkside, Deaf Ninja Reaper, cloud1465, Kael Hyun, The Max, Agmaster, ShadowReij, Khris, Keollyn, Patchouli, misao, Corran, blakstealth, αshɘs, eluna, Windowgazer, Jaime Reyes, Scorp A Derp, beasty, Malvingt2, chbrevolution, Fate115, Geralt of Rivia, Totitos, cnorwood, Dash, Deathbringerpt, Chimichangas, kaneflame, Kagutsuchi, 4000TMNT, AntiReality, Cyclonic, MrChubz, Gundam Meister, Aeon, shinethedown, AndrewRogue, Fraust, SionBarsod, steveht93, hadou, Utopia Realm, Lord Darkmaster, Keino-kun, Raidoton


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> If Sony fails at this, the internet might actually die tonight.



Neogaf's rage will be amusing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going crazy waiting, Kaz is laughing at us right now


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> The return of Zigglypuff. Sony is clearly waiting for Ziggler to finish talking.



Get him, E.  Ok, Sony.  You may now begin.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's scrambling to lower the PS4 price.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

that next gen lateness


----------



## dwabn (Jun 10, 2013)

wtf is this sht


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

bollocks

oh cmon bloody hell


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

inb4 M$ had them all assassinated.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Prepare To...Wait!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are taking forever to put Gabe fat ass on stage


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Get seated faster, ppls.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Bad impression from Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Kaz isn't done fapping.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*



Reposting.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> inb4 M$ had them all assassinated.



Get in the skype call, ^ (use bro).


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> They are taking forever to put Gabe fat ass on stage



This is rather believable.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

what's another 10 minutes

it's only 2am here


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

conference has been called off. canceled.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This is getting troll worthy ck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Kaz is battling the giraffe right now. Keep your shit together.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

The PS4 confirmed 1 ton heavier then Ps3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Get in the skype call, ^ (use bro).



You have a Skype call? How do you hear the announcements over everyone talking?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Some fat guy is stuck in the entrance and stopping everyone else from getting in.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Get in the skype call, ^ (use bro).


On my cellphone, bubbie.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

The conference is canned, please be excited for next E3 ck


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> inb4 M$ had them all *blue screened*.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

131 active users viewing this thread


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony: Just as planned. Get Hyped.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Sony's on dat colored people time




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

There's an old guy dancing on stage right now. ck


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

M$ sabotage?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

"please be excited"

will be on my grave


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

still seating people

fuck 'em


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You have a Skype call? How do you hear the announcements over everyone talking?



Make the volumes of each at just the right amount.  Livestream is louder than the call, but the call is still loud enough to hear everyone clearly.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You have a Skype call? How do you hear the announcements over everyone talking?


We don't talk. 

We just look at each other's naked bodies.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Phil Spencer is attacking Kaz on stage was we speak ck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

they're still finishing the ps4 design


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

wat is dis bleach?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> We don't talk.
> 
> We just look at each other's naked bodies.



Hmm                      .


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

TURN UP

I WOKE UP IN A NEW TOYOTA


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh good, Sony's late so I didn't miss anything due to my internet fucking up


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are waiting to clean up Phil body.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> On my cellphone, bubbie.



I dunno where you are, but you should've had your schedule cleared.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony are playing with our feelings. Just get this show on the road damn it!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Mark Cerny is furiously masturbating right now.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

Dark Souls 3: Prepare to Wait.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Fixed it for you.


A simple Red Ring will be found on all their dead bodies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

We have your precious sony please understand- ?????


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

14mins late


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck sitting these dudes, let em watch it standing


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

GET IN THE BUTT GET IT IN THE BUTT AYE


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Phil Spencer is attacking Kaz on stage was we speak ck



Anything to get this show on the road .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> wat is dis bleach?



Ah Kubo. So that's what you've been doing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This is all according to plan


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

1                      MINUTE


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

1 minute goooooooooooo!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

1 min away!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

one minute man


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 10, 2013)

ONE MINUTE!!!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

1 minute guys

which means 10


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 Conference: Long Loading Time


----------



## dwabn (Jun 10, 2013)

1 minute lol


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This conference better be worth the wait.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

One minute, they cleaned up that body faster than I expected ck


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

1 minute


That's what she said


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno where you are, but you should've had your schedule cleared.


Don't be mad at me


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

1 minute =/= 20 minutes


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 - We're installing the conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

30 seconds away. We're serious.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony, I ain't got time for this


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

IT HAS BEGUN FELLOW STALKERS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ITS A GO!@!!!1!1


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

IT STARTED


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

what in three fucks was that mood music and lighting?  Is this a Sin Cara match?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, it's already over. Thanks alot Geoff.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Showtime.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Only a miracle like this could save Microsoft. Some God out there felt bad for them so he tried evening it out a little.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's starting! This is gonna be a bumpy ride!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

inb4 5 pages of "ITS STARTING"


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Montage time ck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Get in here!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

FINALLY CHRIST


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

It begins.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really liking the music.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony super sucks.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't screw up Sony.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Jizzed on the screen....


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

COULD THE VITA FINALLY BE GETTING SOME GAMES?
[sp]NO![/sp]


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Montage time


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

sony treating e3 like it's an ibiza night club


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally! **


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

And Byrd you Wait for KAZ


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope they're intentionally letting us wait and then suddenly kick off with a blast to blow out mind and start the next gen gloriously with pyromechanics and Gangnam style 

If only


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S STARTING
IT'S STARTING
IT'S STARTING


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Off to a good start sony


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

uh, stream is laggy as hell now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

we daft punk?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Digging the music.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

lol, we all knew the wubwub was coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this montage commercial shittines


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty nice start so far, keep it up.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY: now with more dubstep


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Creepy music, Sony.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Show us the damn console already. 

I feel like I'm in those house clubs lel


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Sony Conference Streams*
> 
> 
> e3.eu.playstation.com



Links           .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLER IS DEAD HEROES 7


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

I need some ecstasy


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Square Enix.....Versus Please


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

For a second, I thought we were getting some Chrono-related like Chrono Trigger 2

I was about to shit my pants


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Did I see GTA? :sanji


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Who is it gonna be cerny or Tretton? Or maybe kaz!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That epic trailer music.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

now we're in


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

I FUCKING KNEW THEY WOULD PLAY THAT ONE IMAGINE DRAGONS SONG! I FUCKING GOD DAMN KNEW IT


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Imagine Dragons?!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is Kaz Hirai?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw FF 10 HD


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Jack Treeton first, Kaz better come in and steal the show.

And riding that Giraffe.


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

my body its fucking ready!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Best conference start in my opinion.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Sony sucks.



Keep shitposting, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's fucking jaaacckkk!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Show the damn console, man


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony walks up, apologizes for the wait, says 'it isn't xbone', drops the mic, and goes home.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

All that focus on gamers, keep on pandering to us.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

It's on


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Jack


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Need to start putting on people who ooze charisma.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw Auron


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh, PS3 and Vita stuff first it seems.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Where is Kaz Hirai?



still battling the girafe


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Vita news time


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 133 (87 members and 46 guests)



Not hype enough.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Vita time.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

PS3 and Vita first.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony, GIVE UP ON THE FUCKING VITA!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Vita is ded don't bother with it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Current-gen shit


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

PS3 and Vita games first?

Okay, I guess I'm game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They need to talk about the Vita weather people like it or not


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ps vita and ps3 time first


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

hadou said:


> Sony, GIVE UP ON THE FUCKING VITA!!!!



Sony is too stubborn.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

We need KAZ


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Noooo they're already starting on the social stuff


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus and KH3 are gonna be announced for the Vita.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

they didn't forget about Vita this time


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

vita is dead

stahp


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Trying to save the Vita first. Good work


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

we all know about vita already, show the goods


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

150,000 watching on Twitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

3DS SOLOS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So let's hope it's like 15 minutes


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

Stop the Vita talk

Move on to PS4 and games asshole


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, nobody cheered for counter-spy.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

Starting off with Vita?


I'm not here for it tbh.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes vita.        .


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Stahp with this vita shit. 

Shout out to the indies.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

oh dear

destiny of spirits from fromsoftware looks..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank God one of the worst Final Fantasys got an HD remake.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

flowerrrrr yes!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Cmon screw Vita get to the good shit man


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Walking Dead!

Hell yes!


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

I want that vita now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Walking Dead Season 2  news


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Walking Dead....


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony already getting more applause from the audience than MS, EA and Ubisoft


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

I wanted to hear about Walking Dead? I wasn't aware.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony teasing us by going over Vita stuff


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

At least this conference ain't getting them late awkward applauses yet


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

The host has something stuck in his ass.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

The overal rule: START STRONG. Not happening now.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Yaaaay, games.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

PS3 time :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

They're talking about TVsssssssssssssssssss??????


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Thankfully the Vita crap has stopped.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOH SHIT SON! I SAW FUCKING DARK CLOUD IN THAT HUGE LIST OF VIDYA GAEMS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Internet = gumballs


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

The Last of Us stuff.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are they showing the last of us?!?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

The last of us, I hope its brief


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Last of Us


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

last of us


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> The host has something stuck in his ass.


And he's still a better speaker than anyone MS brought up today.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

THE LAST OF US!!!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just announce the games jack!!


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait wait go back to walking dead. Is the new episode coming out this summer? Did I hear that right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

People are already sold ob LoU


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Last of Us still looks great


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

LAST OF US TIME


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

OH BOY, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GAME TO COME OUT.

Oh wait.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

The Us of Last.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Ha, fail music sync.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Puppeteer stuff now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Why are they showing the last of us?!?



Because they're trying to sell it?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Puppeteer :33


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Last of Us still looks great



yes it does


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

*HIDING BEHIND MY HANDS*

Dont' want to see too much of The Last Of Us till this friday.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

The start of this presentation sucks donkey ass.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Hurry up and show us the design of the PS4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

The Rain is beautiful...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

rain looks so beautiful


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

they are steamrolling in with games


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

This is how you do it. Games after games, no pauses for people talking.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

what's this i like the music a lot


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are rushing though this PS3 stuff, this is good


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Can someone post a picture here of the PS4 when it shows(if it shows) The stream is absolute shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh hey look, another movie.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Ellen Motherfucking Page!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Ellen getting her ass kicked, fantastic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

ELEN PAGE: THE GAME: THE MOVIE

GET THOSE DICKS READY.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

So, what's Rain about? :S


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

this game looks bad tbh.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Last Guardian is next :33


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ellen kicking ass


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

GAMEPLAY SONY, COME ON!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Why suddenly become COD?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

ELEN PAGE: CAWADOOTY EDITION


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

GT6


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

not too excited for it though, for beyond


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond Two Souls has gameplay.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Cars?

_Cars?_

*CARS! *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Why suddenly become COD?



Exactly


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

RACING GAME!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

GT time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

At least they are just going through them quick


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Why have all the streams suddenly gone shit?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Grand Turismo 6


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

racing game....yawn


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Technically we are 15 minutes in now


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Official stream has no lag , the ustream one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

We've had like 4-5 fucking car games now. ENOUGH!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Look, more casual shit.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

It's mandatory, every conference needs a car game.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
wheres my rpgs


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Why have all the streams suddenly gone shit?



idk, same happening here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

NEW TIRE MODELS, WHOA.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Look at those motherfucking cars bitches!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

One can never have enough racing games.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They speed-roll though those games


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond looks like it might be good


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond looked better than I thought, I assumed it was another heavy rain but it seems you actually do things other than qte's


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Arkham Origins!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, they seem to be speeding through Vita and PS3 stuff. Maybe the PS4 stuff will be different.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Batman time


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

ARKHAM ORIGINS!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

announce metal gear rising 2 damnit


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Arkham Origins


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

NANANNANANAN BATMAN


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

arkham origins, here we go


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

All the streams sucks.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Motherfucking Deathstroke


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Joker again...


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish Spike didn't suck dick and showed Sony's conference as well. I hate watching streams.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

The only thing that makes me not scoff completely at the prequel is Joker not being a focal villain


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Troy Baker sounds pretty good as The Joker :3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

That was awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Batman's looking gewd.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

hm batman is alright


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

No Mark Hamill.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

230am and the streams are all rubbish.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Batman killing in a origins story?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol @ Adam West Batman skin


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope they bring in Adam West


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

DA JOKER!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

GTA5 time?  Superb.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

GTA 5 Bundle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

GTA MOTHERFUCKING VVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Batman killing


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on show us the fucking gameplay.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like Mark Hamil did come back to voice joker, after all those days saying Arkham City was his last joker voice...


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Special $299 bundle! Yeah!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

twitch.tv is good


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

GTA V is going to be epic for the win, lelz.

Stop saying buzzwords, Sony.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

$299 bundle? fuck me that's expensive.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Batman killing in a origins story?



Impaled on a Christmas tree lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

It's time.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

he talks to much, i actually want to see games


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 time :33


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

IS NOW GUYS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 time, finally.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 time.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 here we go


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> announce metal gear rising 2 damnit



This conference is now going downhill.  Why'd you give me expectations?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 time.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

here we go


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Here comes the PS4!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Now we're talking...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit it's a goblin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally, now we're getting to the good stuff.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Unparalleled power you say?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

wtf is this guys accent?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Show the box already.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll get the lube and tissues.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on price, Agent, and Versus :33


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm glad for all the PS3 stuff, since I have no interest in next gen consoles.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

cmon 299$ xD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Console reveal time!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Here it is!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Meh, could be better.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit my baby :33


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

the future of gaming is ugly


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Still, looks better than the Xbox One.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbone4??????


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look, a VCR.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

UGLY AS FUCK... LMAO...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

It's fucking tiny!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Oooooh, the PS4 actually looks nice imo.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

lol ps2 **


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look, what a nice console. :33


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Slick looking box.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

It looks terrible


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Slick ass shit :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

WOW, IT'S A BLACK BOX. CHEER MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks                       drab


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

.... looks at ps4.... wo-what?


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

WTF!?!?! The design looks too similar to the Xbox's.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

well its a idk what to make of it


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like a PS2 -_-


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

far better aesthetically than the xbox tho'


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, at least it's small and not a total box design.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

DAT PS4 BOX


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2013)

So how bad was the Microsoft  Xbox one presentation guys?

Bad or horrendously bad ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

The design isn't terribly impressive but it could grow on me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

These guys can't design for shit breh


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a VCR too


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

It will actually fit in my living room.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

it looks nothing like a ps2

are some of you blind


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, it can stand up, it's thin...in a way.  But it is tall/long as shit and front to back width is nuts.  That thing is kinda huge.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm just glad they used matte for most of its finishing, too many angles tho


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> This conference is now going downhill.  Why'd you give me expectations?



we have to believe


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> lol ps2 **



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought that xDD


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony planing to take over the world?


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Ps4 ugly as shit


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Need more off that glassy gloss surface less of the what was that matte?
That or full matte


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Bunch of fucking VCR designs. 

WTF is the difference between that box and xbone in design wise??


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Smaller than I expected.  Also definitely more sleek than the VCR...err...Xbone.  Still slightly boxy though.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHA TIME FOR MOVIES!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

It looks good. Some of u guys will never be satisfied.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't like the design personally. Not that I care for that anyway.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

At least it not a huge box like the first PS3 so that's good.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh crap, non-gaming crap time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

So I already own both the xbone and ps4?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oooooh, the PS4 actually looks nice imo.



I feel the same


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG ITS A BOX

OMG THE XBOX WAS A BOX TOO

Now lets talk about games.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks slick as Fuck


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like a ps2


----------



## Viper (Jun 10, 2013)

IT LOOKS LIKE A CAKE


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

It's not the best looker but still better than the Xbone. It's tiny though.

Oh shit, movie crap now.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Both this and the xbox one are ugly as shit. Shitty plastic cases, smh. They need to start using aluminium.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Bunch of fucking VCR designs.
> 
> WTF is the difference between that box and xbox box in design wise??



smaller and slanted with a gap in the middle. They need the designers for the past ones.


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck my money I gonna buy it


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So how bad was the Microsoft  Xbox one presentation guys?
> 
> Bad or horrendously bad ?



better than expected

until the pricing was announced


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

looks decent


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i have to be honest, the design sucks 

i have to see that thing in detail


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Teh mofies and TVs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter 45s
#PS4 looks a lot like the Xbox One, thinner and maybe smaller. I like black consoles for what it's worth

I agree.. fucking ugly as fuck


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

oh great, time for the movie and music crap

time for me to zone out


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

These consoles don't got shit on my VCR.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

WOW, Sony is fucking up BIG TIME. Show the GAMES!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony, wat r u doin.

Sony.

Stahp.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

meehhhhhhhhhhhh looks like a fucking x1. Fuckin lame


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

rofl they are talking about movies. Tell me about TV next please.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on guys, the design is not so bad.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL TALKING ABOUT TV


----------



## Luciana (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like the ps2 slim, just...fatter.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It's not the best looker but still better than the Xbone. It's tiny though.
> 
> Oh shit, movie crap now.



i have to agree with this


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter 45s
> #PS4 looks a lot like the Xbox One, thinner and maybe smaller. I like black consoles for what it's worth
> 
> I agree.. fucking ugly as fuck



I don't know, it looks like a DvD player while the Xbone looks like a VCR.  I'd say Sonys looks a bit better.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

this is booooooooooooooooring tbh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

This is still the best design of all time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck off with this media shit


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

we defo need more tv stuff


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone slap him so hard he flies out of the convention centre so that the important people can come on.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

This design isn't that perfect but fuck it, I'm fairly happy enough.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't believe you, Sony.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

aa-a-a-all t-t-the- new experiences we b-b-bring to playstation 4.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Get past this stuff.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Guy is stuttering lol.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Well it only looks like a PS2 standing up and mine wont be so I guess it's ok.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

I could probably design a better looking box than that.

Meh, maybe it will grow on me


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Tbf, they are making their own programs for the TV and not something your cable already does.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony stop please you were doing fairly well before


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sony, wat r u doin.
> 
> Sony.
> 
> Stahp.



699$
699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699$699


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Welp that part is over


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont care about movies I want games


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

"Programming designed with gamers in mind."

Lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank god that guy is gone.

What now?

Oh, the goblin is back.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

The PS4 looks cheaper to manufacture which means cheaper price. I see no problems with that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on SAWNEEE


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Wooooo! He's gone.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Come on guys, the design is not so bad.



looked weird to me. i wasn't expecting that, i was looking forward to something different idk  it's not terrible though, could be worse


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

> Sony following the path of Microsoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

GAMES, SONY.

SHOW US THE FUCKING GAMES.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

The fuck was the point of that lol?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> This is still the best design of all time



Fixed.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Wish they'd Stfu and just flash "Kingdom hearts 3" so I can throw my money at the screen.
Sony not srs about that gwap need to stfu about Music.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

TV again?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

So it's up to nintendo huh? Figures.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this shit. If you're not showing games, I'm not going to bother watching. Bed time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

We'll be back to games soon, calm down.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

30 minutes in.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Right now, this is me:


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Remember people, it's a 2 hour conference.  It's going to be more of a slow burn than Microsofts conference.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> This is still the best design of all time



God, no. Glossy surface and the thing was HUUUUGE. Also the shape was awkward.

ROFL NETFLIX TALK JESUS SONY WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Hurry up with this shit, Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

EA is gonna win? 

EDIT: OH YES, NINTENDO


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

GAMES U FUCKS, GIVE US GAMES


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

100 members and 50 guests


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

God, Microsoft were fucking geniuses. Get all the social bullshit out of the way OUTSIDE E3 and show all the games in a row inside E3.

This shit is fucking boring.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

doing the same thing microsoft were criticised for


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Redbox instant?

Not gonna lie, that ain't bad.

BUT GET ON TO THE FUCKING GAMES YOU GOBLIN FUCKER.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

lol at Sony. your conference is about a generation too late. 360 had all this garbage already and mastered it.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Redbox...don't care.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

gun

Don't clap at this sort of shit. Boo it all of stage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

TV MOVIES TV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIESTV MOVIES


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Imran Khan ‏@imranzomg 48s
I'm not going crazy, right?  Sony just spent seven minutes explaining that they are collaborating with Sony?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

> Remember people, it's a 2 hour conference. It's going to be more of a slow burn than Microsofts conference.



That is true, Sony has quite a bit of time to dazzle us.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

TV.     

Now sports


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think the consoles look alike bar both being black, the Xbox is more like an American muscle car, the ps is like a sports car

Eh


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I miss my #girlwood so much right now.  Don't it always seem to go...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Christopher Lankford PS4: We do what XBOX does. Slanted.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Come on guys, the design is not so bad.


They are all fucking ugly. Its just that ps4 is less fatter than xbone.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow fuck off Sony you the disappointment of a lifetime  

DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR NEXT GEN CONSOLE AT ALL, PLEASE, WE ALL DIDNT SHOW UP FOR THAT, RIGHT?


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

here we go


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaming time?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Now we're getting to the games


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

New titles, thank god.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Geg said:


> Sony stop please you were doing fairly well before



They were doing so great, then they spoke.  This is what girls mean when they say that about guys isn't it?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

ew


----------



## eHav (Jun 10, 2013)

there you go, back to games


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshida!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 games now


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Time for games now that the boring shit is done with.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Prease showu us te brirrirantu gamesu Yoshida


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

didn't know this was 2 hours, damn haha


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Games!

I thought I forgot what consoles are for for a while there.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

He's so happy. :33


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

YOSHI !!!!!!!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

THAT MUSIC. WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT MUSIC?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

lol that was awkward


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

now we have a


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh its 2 hours long? PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat giggle


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Awkward applause. What a clusterfuck...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> better than expected
> 
> until the pricing was announced



what about the whole problems and restrictions? Did they finally confirm all of them?


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshida-sannnnn!!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

How could you doubt Sony?

Be patient, you son of a bitches, and allow him to finish blabbing about TV, movies, etc and we shall be pleased with what they show their games.


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> He's so happy. :33



he's adorable


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Yoshida!



My reaction too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

ENGGGGGGGGGGGGURISHHHH


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Remembers when my console only play games


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

SUBTITLES PLEASE


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Deveropment. Get this Jap out of here and give us a proper English speaker.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Who gives a shit, awkward japanese guy, skip to games.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> Oh its 2 hours long? PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Yeah, a lot of people didn't realise it was a 2 hour conference.  So of course it wasn't going to be as game packed as the MS conference that was half that time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

but are there games...?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Legends of Dragoon 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Who ate the xbone and ps2 and shat out their baby?


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Is he going to address DRM!?

Edit: dammit, you got me excited there Yoshida


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

30 PS4 titles in development.

12 being new IP's


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

looking closely it doesnt look bad actually


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> what about the whole problems and restrictions? Did they finally confirm all of them?



don't be silly

they acted like they didnt exist


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

A PS4 exclusive? New IP as well?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I can uredsenat hirm fime


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Santa Monica.

This should be epic.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

SSM new IP :33


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, opening with a new IP PS4 exclusive?  Better than a multiplatform.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Santa Monica game


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

WHERE IS KAZ?? I WANT KAZ  MAYBE WHEN THEY ANNOUNCE RIIIIIIDDGE RAAAAACCCEEEERRRR


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Them graphics


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh snaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

New IP


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony Santica game :33


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

They really need to stop bringing Engrish speakers and give us ENGLISH speakers.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Steampunk London.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> Is he going to address DRM!?
> 
> Edit: dammit, you got me excited there Yoshida



Nobody is going to talk about DRM on a stage like this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

London :33

I'm sold


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

graphically looks marvelous


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh snap, Santa Monica's new game.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

A game set in London


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Got to say, this looks pretty beautiful.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god this setting is legit as fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really tempted by this game.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Dishonored 2?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> WHERE IS KAZ?? I WANT KAZ  MAYBE WHEN THEY ANNOUNCE RIIIIIIDDGE RAAAAACCCEEEERRRR



Kaz is sick of being GIF'd all the time.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Them graphics



yeah omg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

no way that's in-game


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

4 person co-op


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

We getting some love


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> graphically looks marvelous



It's CGI. That means nothing.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

the trailer is in-game engine or whatever disclaimer is pathetic


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh Shiiiiiiiii


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

WEREWOLVES SON


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Nobody is going to talk about DRM on a stage like this.



The way he was talking about feedback made me think he was


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Dishonored 2?



Nope, it's a new IP.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Them graphics



lol you know that's pre-rendered animation, right?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be keeping an eye on this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Its a shooter. Why are people caring?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

vampires?

werewolves?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Are they fighting Werewolves


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Werewolves in Steampunk London.

-The Order 1886


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks fucking sick


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit this is giving me a chubby.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Jack the ripper?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

The Order looks damn good enough...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> no way that's in-game



8GB GDDR5 RAM.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit

:33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay I liked that trailer of the order


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck this misdirection. i really thought it was going to be in-game.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Another Zombie like game? yawn


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Updates on Infamous second son, Knack, Killzone and Witness.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

clearly CGI

why are people complementing the graphics lol


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It's CGI. That means nothing.



i know i know, but it still looks good and i wanted to express that 

i have yet to be impressed though


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

After seeing The Order?  I'm begging Sony to not have fucking bullshit DRM.  I don't want to have to not buy the system.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Killzone time.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Shooter number 2 on deck!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Day one baby, day one


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

This is killing my happy zone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Eh Killzone...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Killzone looks lovely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ONE WRONG MOVE AND THIS ALL BLOWS UP IN YOUR FACE


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Killzone looks gorgeous.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like a Halo shield.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Killzone still looking nice.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Racing Game #2


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat Killzone


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

MORE CARS! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

this game ain't even 60fps.....


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Killzone 4.....

My dick says hi.


----------



## Viper (Jun 10, 2013)

more 1st person shooters...


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Not enough racing games.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

INFAMOUS! WOO!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

At least we got another preview of the new Killzone game


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Second Son


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

infamous now


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Killzone looks lovely.



I'm surprised at Killzone, looks like some better gameplay than Feb


----------



## Viper (Jun 10, 2013)

racing fuck yeah


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Most anticipated game of 2013.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

SECOND SON


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous: WE GHOST RIDER NOW


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> clearly CGI
> 
> why are people complementing the graphics lol



It said it was rendered using the in-game engine.

I can believe that, 8gb of GDDR5 can pull that shit off. (Keep in mind, GDDR5 memory is what you'll find in graphics cards. My Titans each have 6GB of GDDR5 in them.)


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous 2


----------



## Viper (Jun 10, 2013)

INFAMOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

nirvana haha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

please tell me InfamousSS is 60fps at least..


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous 1 and 2 were basically third person shooters  Can't speak for Second Son, but I imagine it is heavy shooting like the previous two were.

SHOOTERFEST


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that other guy Patrick Wallburton?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Love how much Delsin is enjoying his powers.  Nice change from Cole.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

HEY! I DON'T THINK YOU GUYS SHOWED OFF ENOUGH RACING GAMES. MORE PLEASE


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

this game looks legit


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous Second Son is fuckin' awesome!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll buy that infamous game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat Infamous.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got a new complaint


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Never was able to get into inFamous.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Haters gon hate, this shit stylin hard breh


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Game looks cool, but the protagonist looks like a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack looks like TF2 clone..


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack actually looks legit. The fuck


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous not launch? FUCK


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack is looking pretty good too


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4> X1. **


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

second son was impressive alright, but i already expected that


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

Second son looks awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous Second son has me interested.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

At least Infamous looks good. Still not a system seller


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack looks epic


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous Second son is Q1 of 2014


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamous is not a launch title?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Confirmed launch titles


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

I need fucking subtitles


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

And the PS4 looks like how you'd expect a black version of the Wii to look.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

running in real-time


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Knack looks epic


As epic as a game of a pixar movie


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

these disclaimers...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Tech demo now 

At least it's in real time.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshida just confirmed this David Cage game is running realtime.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Quantic Dream? Dark Souls?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

RPG?????????????????????????????


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck, I needed that to be launch


----------



## Viper (Jun 10, 2013)

"expraw"


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone shut up, theres a new Quantic Dream game.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

A new IP


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Infamous Second son is Q1 of 2014



2014 looks too far away


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

He said 12 minutes I was like NOOOOOOOO, but then its just a preview


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, shit. It's Aku from Samurai Jack.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I like this old man.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHA that old man is back :rofl


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh god the old man


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, it's the dismembered head from February. It's stolen a body.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

OH SHIT IT'S OLD MAN HEAD


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

dat goblin is too handsome


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Old man is back!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris you alright my dude?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god, the lovely eyed old man is evil as fuck.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

This geezer is cray

Someone shut him up


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This plot twist...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

yay pretty graphics


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

hahahah waht


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait what. That took an odd turn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

The goblin looks so fucking stupid.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit:rofl

What a troll

:rofl


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait what??


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha wtf


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

This just got very not like Quantic Dream...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

WAIT, WHAT?


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol I died.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

This suddenly got embarrassing


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

What. The. Fuck.
Iron man 3 flashbacks


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

wat? camera? acting? WHAT???


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

looooooooool


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm fucking lol'ing


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol we got trolled


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Loool funny


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck is with the old man and the goblin?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, got to say, I liked that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I riked it very much, dat old man from teh ps4 tech demo liiiives!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This twist is better than the one in Iron man 3


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

how    odd


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

"Im grad you rike eet"


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm mean PS4, acting... what?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

LETS DO IT AGAIN


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

this is was awesome even though i had no idea what was happening


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck. I can't stop laughing:rofl


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

Dark sorcerer ending was troll


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

You all got trolled


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay, indie game time.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

What just the fuck happened? :33


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

That was amazing


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

this is boring 

Day 1 is a flop 

night


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Got trolled a bit there. Didnt expect that preview to end up like that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Indie games now?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Please keep count of how many times he moves his hands apart and then brings them back together.
Lost count at 8.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> dat goblin is too handsome



You'd bang it


----------



## Viper (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh great, fat white guy


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck yeah, Supergiant games


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

This conference is sooo bad my god I stayed up for_ this_.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Super Giant games :33


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoah, Greg lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Next Gen = pretty graphics, no real evolution in gameplay, still at 30fps


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> this is boring
> 
> Day 1 is a flop
> 
> night



Dat fake rack


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Ofcourse we get to see gameplay for the indie titles. Sigh.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 159 (97 members and 62 guests)



Hype levels growing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Transistor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

This game? No, not interested all that much.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, got to say, I liked that.





Spirit King said:


> This conference is sooo bad my god I stayed up for_ this_.


Nothing different from Xbone conference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Boring, Boring, Boring


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to play Transistor. :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting stuff, finally.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

looks cool


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Singer sucks. Please stop


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

This conference SUCKS!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Terrible fucking artstyle, stupid game mechanic. 

Just put it on Steam and get it over with.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

More indie stuff


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Say what you will about this indie dev group they have a good artistic style.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

looks like combination of Persona and RWBY


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Singer's great. Please more.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Next Gen = pretty graphics, no real evolution in gameplay, still at 30fps



Anyone expecting a real evolution in gameplay was being foolish.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

More Indie games


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Transistor looked pretty cool. :33


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck Yeah, Don't Starve is the shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't Starve.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

bring the adorable chinese guy back


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

Female protagonist FTW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally, a game for me. Transistor


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Seriously if M$ hadn't shit the bed with drm and price their conference would have been much better than this so far.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

Please show something better.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking Octodad.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> More indie stuff


Oh, have they not shown enough shooters already? Let's roll out some more shooters SONY!!!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

I see Metal Slug carbon copy


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Mercenary Kings


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

octodad haha


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

holy shit these indies


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Yellow zoidberg


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting loads of lag.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Octowhat?
What the ass?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

So, this is where all the indie games went, they were notably absent from the MS conference.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

yawn

indie games are pure shit


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Good indie titles


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn Depauw is lucky .


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Steamrolling thru the indie shit too


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Seriously if M$ hadn't shit the bed with drm and price their conference would have been much better than this so far.


 
true       dat


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

yesssss oddworld


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> yawn
> 
> indie games are pure shit



Indie devs are the future of the industry.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are rushing though the indie games.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> So, this is where all the indie games went, they were notably absent from the MS conference.



Well, Sony is openly supporting indie devs, so it's not too surprising we'd see them here.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Outlast... gotta try those horror games


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

MORE ODDWORLD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

ABE'S ODYSSEY.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Where's ma big titles at Sony???


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm liking all the indie games.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> So, this is where all the indie games went, they were notably absent from the MS conference.


there won't be any indie's for MS


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Y'all ignorant scum shitting on smaller games.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh, new Oddworld game.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

pew pew pew pew pew shooter


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Indie devs are the future of the industry.



what a horrifying thought


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> there won't be any indie's for MS



There will be Minecraft: Xbox One Edition


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Oh, have they not shown enough shooters already? Let's roll out some more shooters SONY!!!



I actually want more games that aren't shooters, indie games, or car games


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Octowhat?
> What the ass?


Google Octodad, you can play it for free :3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 taking all the indies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I like how sony is showing some indie love, but i wont buy their console just for that. 


EDIT: FINAL VILLAIN STATUS


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can't get it anywhere else...

Aside from Steam.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

definitely waiting for outlast... looks like a good indie horror


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> what a horrifying thought



I think it's a sobering thought.  Means less shitty shooters.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh, Diablo 3.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Ray's dead had been done already


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh cool Diablow Tres


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm liking all the indie games.



You're not alone. :33

Take it easy, everyone.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> There will be Minecraft: Xbox One Edition



Is it really?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony spending quite a bit of time on the Indie games.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait all those Indies games are exclusive?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony needs to get a black guy.
This white dude irking me.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOO! FUCKING NOMURA! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S   COMING


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god, here come the belts and zippers.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> I like how sony is showing some indie love, but i wont buy their console just for that.
> 
> 
> EDIT:* FINAL VILLAIN STATUS*



FUUUUCCCKKKK UUUUU


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone asked for spectacle and big games?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCKING SQUARE ENIX!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus trailer?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

TIME FOR SHITSTORM


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

SQUARE ENIX.

GET HYPED MOTHERFUCKERS.

VERSUS!!!!@


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

It's time


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

SE is just going to tease us.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> I actually want more games that aren't shooters, indie games, or car games



Sounds to me you want a PS2 or Gamecube.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

KH3 PLEEEAASSEEEE


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it really?



It was the only indie game shown at the MS conference.


HOLY SHIT IS THIS GOING TO BE VERSUS OR KINGDOM HEARTS?!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

well he couldn't be there how surprising


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUS XIII TRAILER


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

The guy who never unveiled the versus 13 on ps3


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

here comes the gay weaboo shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUSSSSS? :WTH


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a fucking miracle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

AH SHIT, ITS TIME!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

OH FUARK AN RPG
bout time.

Also googled Octodad.
What has been scene.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUS!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Noctis? Oh my...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

What's this?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> I like how sony is showing some indie love, but i wont buy their console just for that.
> 
> 
> EDIT: FINAL VILLAIN STATUS



A stupid comment, as most people will not buy a console for one thing alone. It's about titles and features adding up to a reason to buy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

This game exists. Loooooool


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY WON!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this what people said 13 vs got morphed to?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Secret Ponchos attentiongot my


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Square: we will have more news soon please wait


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

hypeeeeeee


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus             !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd I am sold


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

*Ewww subs. Dubs are better.*


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

The great shitstorm of our time.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh FF VERSUS


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy fuck, new Versus footage, the impossible has happened!



KINGDOM HEARTS III!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

final fantasy versus

coming nevuary


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

OT EXISTS!!!!!!!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey I saw Altair.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

So much for ps3?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

If they just put the squeeze on Square to remake FF7.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Sounds to me you want a PS2 or Gamecube.



Already have them.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

What if people just hate this like FF13?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S REALLY HAPPENING.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i kneww it


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just sold quite a few PS4s with this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

dat green tongue.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

well shit

this actually looks great


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

GAMEPLAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Some of these Jap voices are really good. Recognise quite a few of them.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

That kids food is not as awful as these subs. Needs Dubs ASAP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Now I have to buy a ps4
just as planned square?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god! I don't understand anything anymore.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

And there is Cloud.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd I am sold



pretty much nailed it


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Some of these Jap voices are really good. Recognise quite a few of them.



English voices well be better.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

The gameplay looks pretty nice.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is STELLA!!!!!?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Final Fantasy is going back to crystals? When did that start happening?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Gotta admit, this looks very cool


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> A stupid comment, as most people will not buy a console for one thing alone. It's about titles and features adding up to a reason to buy.



He's trying too hard, pay it no mind


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

so it's final fantasy xv?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Agni x Versus???


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

God the writing is so bad in Japanese anime games.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, I'm PUMPED UP FOR Final Fantasy Verus XIII!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

What is being shown? I can't watch.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

oh shit
one more


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUS BECAME 15

FUCK YES.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i saw that one coming XV!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

YEAH!  FF 15  The rumors were true.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Not bad....not fucking bad.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

15!? WHATTTT!!???


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus HAS EVOLVED!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts?  Holy shit.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwew shiiiiiiiittttt


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

RENAMED. NO FUCKS GIVEN. AM OK WITH IT. STILL SOLD..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

OH PLEASE. PLEASE KH3.

PLEASE SQUARE.

YESSS!!!!

YES


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

So 

Versus looks amazing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

FF15 

One more trailer....KH3?

KH3!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

FINAL FANTASY VERSUS: NOT AN RPG EDITION BECAUSE IT'S ACTUALLY SHADOW OF THE COLLOSUS PLUS DEVIL MAY CRY + DIRECTED BY MICHAEL BAY


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

what what what


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

NOMURA GO HOME


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

oh wait it is FF 15
everything makes sesnse versus is in fact vaporware
oh shi KH3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus is 15? oh god


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

there KH fans


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just fucking won.  GG, Microsoft.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

KING DOM HEARTS 3
ALLLLLLLLLL MY MONEEEEEEEEEEEEEY


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Gooood!!!!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

shittttttttt i don't bealive this


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

SE STOP STEALING THE SHOW!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Agni *x Versus???



If only, Ranger, if only...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Its over Sony won


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay looks absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

KH 3 GAMEPLEAY WITH DONALD AND GOFFY!!!!!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 10, 2013)

New Final Fantasy looks good. And I'm not even a fan of the series. :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts would be shown back to back.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUS AND KINGDOM HEARTS 3

MY MONEY

ALL OF IT

TAKE IT


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Never played Kingdom Hearts but I've been interested in it for a while now.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Kingdoms hearts 3 AWWWWWWWWW YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Welp looks like I'm getting a PS4


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm sold 

TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHITBALLS VERSUS AMD KH3


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Coming to PS4...


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

KH3...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL at the woman leaving right after the AC4 poster


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Its over Sony won


And then.... later ported to Xbone.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck you Microsoft, you got nothing on PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy motherfucking shit, Sony has won with Final Fantasy Versus XIII (now XV) and Kingdom Hearts 3.

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Is this what people said 13 vs got morphed to?



Guess not....

Well now, MS lost Japan.  Chuckled at the 'in development'.  Oh hey....what is 13 vs gonna be on?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT VERSUS


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY WON

ff15 & KH3

They soloed


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

HELP ME OUT GUYS WHAT IS BEING SHOWN


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, no mention if exclusive?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

It's like Square Enix was listening all along.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

KINGDOM WHAT 

WHAT.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

AC....let's see Ubi...let's see...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Arnooooowwwww


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just won E3, that just blew away anything MS showed by MILES.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

So they're both not exclusives?


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Kaneflame bought a ps4 1000 years ago.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

GUYS!!! It's not Versus!! It's fucking FF15!!!

And AC4 better be good!


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

omg,omg,omg,omg,omg SQUARE OWNS THE WHOLE WORLD I DYING


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

seriously i wasn't expecting kingdom hearts 3 at all


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, so KH3 and FFXV aren't exclusives then? Notice that he didn't mention that. Makes sense because FFXIII wasn't and all. Why would they go back on that sweet deal of multiplatform sales.

Unless I just didn't hear them say that of course.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY WON E3!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just put one hand in my pant and prepare to take my money.

Just one more hand for Sony to put in my pant and get their way with my bank account and emotion.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Sony just won E3, that just blew away anything MS showed by MILES.


Only if you are a fan of FF and KH :b


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Sora...


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

That FFXV trailer made me want to play a FF game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just won all of my money.

Buying a PS4. KH3 and Versus.

The hype train just turned into a fucking space shuttle and shot into the stars.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat Blackbeard...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep it up, Sony.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Are you fucking serious?!!!

KH!!!!

FUCK YES!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

KH3 ITS OVER


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Jena said:


> KH3...



so. much. this.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait are those SE games exclusive because the way he said it makes it sound like they're not.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Guess Verses, sorry, XV isn't vaporware anymore.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Oh, so KH3 and FFXV aren't exclusives then? Notice that he didn't mention that. Makes sense because FFXIII wasn't and all. Why would they go back on that sweet deal of multiplatform sales.


Square Enix doesn't play exclusive.

At some point, both of those games will end up on Xbone.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Holy motherfucking shit, Sony has won with Final Fantasy Versus XIII (now XV) and Kingdom Hearts 3.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.



they just sold a few millions of consoles bring these games :amazed


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

misao said:


> seriously i wasn't expecting kingdom hearts 3 at all



Neither was I, that was fucking beautiful.

Even better, the fact that it's now in development means that XV is finished and should be coming soon.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

excellent looking games in FF and KH


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony did it... again


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Only if you are a fan of FF and KH :b



Versus is an aRPG, something Squenix still knows how to make so I still have trust in that.  Also I'm a huge Kingdom Hearts fan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

MORE FOLLOW THAT GUY VERY FUCKING SLOWLY GAMEPLAY IN ASSCREED

SO EGGCITING.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jena said:


> KH3...



oh my god hahahah


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

XBOX WHERES YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## eluna (Jun 10, 2013)

I SO HAPPY I DONT GONNA SLEEP


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassin Creed gameplay looks nice, very nice!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Even getting gameplay for Black Flag, which we didn't get in the Ubisoft conference.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> So they're both not exclusives?



I'm gonna say probably not exclusive as they never said "only on ps4."

Rumours were Sony was helping Square Enix develop FF15 though. 
FF15 looks fucking fantastic though


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Still bad.
> 
> So they announced a 4 year old announced game.



XBone go home


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

All I need is Zone of the Enders 3... Thats all and I am happy


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Dem Pirates and Assassins


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Holy motherfucking shit, Sony has won with Final Fantasy Versus XIII (now XV) and Kingdom Hearts 3.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.



Im getting a PS4. Hoooly Shit at Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

We will see if they are exclusive at SE event tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait.. why they didn't say that KH3 is exclusive? that is odd


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Square Enix doesn't play exclusive.
> 
> At some point, both of those games will end up on Xbone.


Unless they said otherwise, Kingdom Hearts 3 and FFXV (Versus XIII) will likely launch on Xbox the same day just like FFXIII launched on Xbox with the PS3 version.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft Fatality has been given

pack your bags guys

Sony has won


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just won....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sony just won all of my money.
> 
> Buying a PS4. KH3 and Versus.
> 
> The hype train just turned into a fucking space shuttle and shot into the stars.



Wait no we can't fall for it again those were supposed to be ps3 games, what if they take all the way till ps5? :ARGH


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony still has to have one more major announcement before the end of the show...

What could it be?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Neither XV or KH3 is going to be on Xbone. Wii U maybe, but never XBone.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 10, 2013)

jesus christ


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

AYE AYE CAPTAIN!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Corran said:


> I'm gonna say probably not exclusive as they never said "only on ps4."
> 
> Rumours were Sony was helping Square Enix develop FF15 though.
> FF15 looks fucking fantastic though



Sony still has the edge though. Guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony really brutally murdered Microsoft. This is epic.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Now to announce Persona 5 and win the console war before the consoles even launch.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Neither was I, that was fucking beautiful.
> 
> Even better, the fact that it's now in development means that XV is finished and should be coming soon.



i was blown away. kingdom hearts is one of my favorite games ever and i wasn't expecting at all

ohh the feels


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Flag looks awesome


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

two games that should've come out a long time ago finally get revealed again and people are already calling it the best conference? lmao


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Microsoft Fatality has been given
> 
> pack your bags guys
> 
> Sony has won



With unconfirmed exclusives sure. Microft is dead because of drm and price but this conference so far didn't do much to them.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Asscreed looks pretty exciting.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Neither XV or KH3 is going to be on Xbone. Wii U maybe, but never XBone.


Fanboy in denial.

Already have forgotten how both 13 and 13-2 ended up on 360?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

They took the time to say Final Fantasy 14 was "exclusive" to PS3 and PS4 (even though its on PC). If 15 or KH3 were exclusives, they would have said so.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassins of teh Caribbean

fantastic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Game froze


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wait no we can't fall for it again those were supposed to be ps3 games, what if they take all the way till ps5? :ARGH



They've pulled me in with this trick once, but DAMNIT I'LL KEEP FALLING FOR IT.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

A lot of people are saying those games are not exclusive. Why they didn't say such? I am so confused


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

WHy the lag Ubisoft?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

lol freeze


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

WHOOPS. GAME KINDA WENT TO SHIT THERE.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassin's Creed glitch.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

See...this is how you fucking win.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

LMFAO

PS4 broke while running Black Flag.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

lmfao faillllllllll


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Did the game freeze or was he not actually playing and the stream messed up?

And now a Frenchman with a lisp...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs demo


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> And then.... later ported to Xbone.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait.. why they didn't say that KH3 is exclusive? that is odd



It may or may not be.  Probably too early to say.  They did basically portray it as a teaser.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

spanish accent + lisp = hilarity


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Its still really hard for me tog et hyped for 15 if they never give a release date and we still end up just getting more new footage around this time next year.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait.. why they didn't say that KH3 is exclusive? that is odd



WiiU version?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol what a way to ruin it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Neither XV or KH3 is going to be on Xbone. Wii U maybe, but never XBone.


Serious denial


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Worse than the AC1 hovering dead body bug?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs demo?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> They've pulled me in with this trick once, but DAMNIT I'LL KEEP FALLING FOR IT.



NO WE HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE GAMES ARE OUT OR ELSE THEY WILL DAMMIT KH3 LOOKED GREAT THAT CAN'T BE REAL FOOTAGE!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCKKKKKKING HOOOOOOLLLLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

MY DREAM GAMES COMING

WHAT THE FUCK

I WILL CRY


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

KINGDOM HEARTS 3 !!!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

this better be Watch Dog gameplay


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

whoo, that lag during demo.  Meh, but it was during gameplay so....better than M$ lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Now to announce Persona 5 and win the console war before the consoles even launch.



Won't even care about the price if that were to happen.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought Microsoft said they were gonna kill Sony at e3?

Shit didn't go according to plan I guess


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs gameplay.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

I HAVE THINGS ON THE STOVE I NEED TO KEEP WATCH OVER

BUT I DONT WANT TO MISS THIS STREAM


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

wow wow wow


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Ass Creed 4 looking good

Versus 13
KH3
Transistor

JEEEBUSS


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

i FUCKING love E3.

The day when you bring your inner fanboysm to the point where you rage.

Both Xbone and PS4 looks like shit and their games look subpar.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 10, 2013)

KH 3 was announced?

Dayumn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

T-BONE = XBONE


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 172 (106 members and 66 guests)
> Unlosing Ranger*, Gundam Meister, Phx12, misao, blakstealth, The Jeffrey, Takamura Bear, SionBarsod, Chimichangas, Patchouli, chbrevolution, ExoSkel, eHav, Stumpy, Agmaster, superbatman86, Stringer, Spirit King, Black Wraith, Brandon Heat, Linkdarkside, Lord Darkmaster, cnorwood, Eminem, Deaf Ninja Reaper, AntiReality, Khris, Fraust, hadou, The Max, 4000TMNT, Malvingt2, cloud1465, αshɘs, Corran, Deathbringerpt, Zoro Asakura, Fate115, J. Fooly, Geralt of Rivia, Windowgazer, eluna, Redterror, steveht93, S.A.F, Violent-nin, Enclave, Scorp A Derp, Jaime Reyes, Utopia Realm, Raidou Kuzunoha+, Keino-kun, Kagutsuchi, Fiona, Original Sin, Aeon, Raidoton, Keollyn, Crimson Cloak, The Juice Man, Cyclonic, vanhellsing, kaneflame, Byrdman, ZUKQ, Majinsaga, Dash, Not Sure


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Knowing Square.....FF and KH3 are probably going to be on Wii U, PC, and Xbone.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dog looks good as ever


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

man

watch dogs looks beautiful


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS 3 !!!



its  crazy i know yey


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

It's Watch Dogs time baby


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch dogs looks slick as fuck


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

At least you know AC4 was running in real time and they were playing it lol


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching the first 5 minutes of Drive

lol


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on step up your game Sony I stayed up for this.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Game looks fantastic. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS 3 !!!



Plat you have to defect man, you have no choice ps4 man


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft didn't show gameplay but Sony is? What happened?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony came swinging.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

Now you would think that little bit would have closed today's shenanigans


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Watch Dog looks good as ever



it does, i want to play it so bad


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs

GTA forever six stars

FANTASTIC


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

We will know about exclusivity at the SE event tomorrow


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

sony raped this e3, hard and apparently its only halfway done


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

M$ conference third parties company said "Exclusive"
SE: Didn't say such..

Nice the games are coming.

Where is the Last Guardian?


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

Soooo excited for this game


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHA HE SMASHED STEVE JOBS' PHONE


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

too much awesome to handle


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Reminds me of a combination of GTA and Deus Ex


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

T-Bone


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Will easily buy Watch Dog on first day!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs with actual gameplay


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

He's acting like Morpheus from the beginning of The Matrix.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Microsoft didn't show gameplay but Sony is? What happened?


Watch Dogs has been shown so many times already and this is the second time on the first day of this E3 already. Microsoft probably didn't have time for it in its 1 hour presentation.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Come on step up your game Sony I stayed up for this.



What the hell are you waiting for?

Don't tell me you're waiting for a CoD release -_-


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

How long is this conference?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Watch Dogs with actual gameplay



yeah :amazed 

i'm honestly amazed right now


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Microsoft didn't show gameplay but Sony is? What happened?



They knew that their version would look worse than the PS4 version.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Impressive watch dog demo


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> How long is this conference?



2 hours i think


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

The background score for this game is gorgeous


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Sony came swinging.



Microsoft left themselves wipe open for this burial.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> How long is this conference?


2 hers long


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny might end the show.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 10, 2013)

Assasins Creed Black Lag?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This game is gong to be a blast to play.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

this part  ok sold too


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't see how Nintendo is going to own Sony right now


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHA THEY BLATANTLY COPIED DEAD EYE FROM RDR


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit.. blackout the entire city just for running away


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, Watch Dogs is cool as fuck.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I thought Microsoft said they were gonna kill Sony at e3?
> 
> Shit didn't go according to plan I guess




Is what springs to my mind. Microsoft not only fucked up hard, they gave Sony intel on what not to do.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Inchyaou must be happy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch_Dogs owned E3 again


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Bout to go pre order my PS4


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wow. I think Sony just got my money.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

wow dude has max payne slowmo too 

so many game combinations


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

SPORTS TIME


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

standard Sony sports game

time to go make some pasta


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> This game is gong to be a blast to play.



i agree. i loved the first so much, this actually looks fun, i want to play it so bad


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

And now.... sports


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

It was a pretty lengthy demo. Sony customers get an extra hour of gameplay


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Alright sports time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I... might go get a PS4 at launch after all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs gameplay was fucking miles better than that clusterfuckery of FFXV, which made absolutely no sense and just stupid.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

OPEN WAY FOR SPORTS.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

2k games...still exists?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

People laughing in the audience


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

sports games...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That shitty uncanny valley effect.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

lebron


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I... might go get a PS4 at launch after all.



it depends on the price for me... but i'll be getting one too


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

They can have sport games. 

Off and eat some little sugar to keep myself awake...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

elder scrolls online for ps4 D:


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

TIME FOR BLUNDER SCROLLS ONLINE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit...... Looks like I'll be getting this on launch. Watch_Dogs looks incredible


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online. Oh shit.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

HE UNHINGES HIS FUCKING JAW


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

The Elder Scrolls Online for PS4?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

ELDER SCROLLS ONLINE ON PS4?!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online on PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I... might go get a PS4 at launch after all.



Anyone getting bad feelings on the price all of a sudden
It's looking too good to be true


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!! TESNLINE!!!


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol Sony to Microsoft:


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep the sports short and quick


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

lol Bethesda and PS.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

LEBRON LOOK LIKE HE HAS DOWNS LMFAO


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

ELDER SCROLLS ONLINE ON PS4 ?!??! lkjwebfm pweuhq fniwugl f;ylqoeiuf;ij


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Elder scrolls is to glitchy to be online


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh God, who gives a shit about yet another WoW clone?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Awkward moment when he made that comment about Lebron against the Spurs


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Bethesda must be liking Sonys new architecture.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online

AKA

Who gives a fuck


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Hopefully Bathesda won't fuck up as badly on PS as last time.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT, ELDER SCROLLS ONLINE ON PS4.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fallout 4 incoming


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

never played a elder scrolls game before


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

If they stick to the Skyrim combat (which was shit, but friendly to consoles) than ESO will succeed soo hard on the PS4.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

People are overrating this conference a bit.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Brace yourself...  Molag Bal comes to rape your ass


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

There are going to be a LOT of mmos on PS4 with this and Sony Online Entertainment's games (and others).


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

> Bethesda must be liking Sonys new architecture.



Especially the RAM I bet.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

oh cool world of warcraft for ps4


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

garbage mmo gtfo 

dont care


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking hell, I haven't seen Sony in this form in a long time


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> People are overrating this conference a bit.


Fanboys and all dat

All the games announced so far other than Killzone are available on PS3 anyway.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> LEBRON LOOK LIKE HE HAS DOWNS LMFAO



his airline always makes me crack xD


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

That NBA


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Beta for PS4

Destiny time


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Man...they aint fucking around.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> People are overrating this conference a bit.


It's an anime forum. Japanophiles are predisposed to masturbate to Sony products. Throw in Square Enix and it just gets gross.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

haters just salty sony on top


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ok whats coming up


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

As long as Sony doesn't go too high on the price, they have me sold right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> LEBRON LOOK LIKE HE HAS DOWNS LMFAO



And a huge and really, really dark neckbeard.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait the Mad Max game?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

IS THAT NARRATOR FUCKING DUMBLEDORE?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad Max The Game


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

is this the Mad Max game by Avalanche?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

MAD MAX. OH SHIT.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this fallout 4?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

OH SHIT, FALLOUT 4.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> It's an anime forum. Japanophiles are predisposed to masturbate to Sony products. Throw in Square Enix and it just gets gross.


It's a naruto forum

Where weeaboos goes nerdgasm all over sony products and final fantasy bullshit and other related faggotry.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad Max?

Mad Max?

Oh, It is Mad Max.

May be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad Max game?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad Max made by Avalanche Studios


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Fucking hell, I haven't seen Sony in this form in a long time



honestly they're blowing me away

yeah, previous conferences were from terrible to alright


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

FALLOUT                ?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Avalanche Studios? I dont care about Mad Max, but I LOVE Avalanche Studios.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wait, it's fucking Mad Max.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

lol Mad Max


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Great way of conserving a bullet /Mad Max


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad Max game?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

WELCOME TO THE THUNDERDOME.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

This is like ultimate Sony domination


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

My..my heart..I...I can't take it anymore.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Imagine Dragons.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

AWWWW POOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Exclusive beta? that money hat


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

MAD MAX!

Lol, remember when Microsoft said they'd kill Sony at E3? XD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Mad max hope it's good
So far it's much better than one


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Imagine Dragons.


main stream music


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

It really IS Mad Max


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Fanboys and all dat
> 
> All the games announced so far other than Killzone are available on PS3 anyway.



You're sounding hurt, this is a time for celebration


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Elder Scrolls Online
> 
> AKA
> 
> Who gives a fuck


please keep your butthurt out of here,


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Legend of Dragoon 2 when?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

If it's Just Cause 2 mixed with post Acop then I will buy 

No DRM!!!!!


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

USED GAMES BITCHES !!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

It's Mad Max, a game based on upcoming Mad Max movie

a movie-game nonetheless.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

NO RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

NO DRM CONFIRMED


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY SUPPORT USED GAMES!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, so 140 games in the first year. 40 exclusives.

NO USED GAME DRM.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK YES, DED


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

heh


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY JUST WON.  RIP XBOX ONE.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHA DIRECT STAB IN MICROSOFT'S CHEST

FANTASTIC


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

In your face Microsoft.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

NO DRM..BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM HEADSHOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

#PS4NODRM!!!!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 10, 2013)

Shots fired at MS. Dat Crowd.


----------



## eHav (Jun 10, 2013)

Used games supported. they already won


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Hear the crowd lmao !!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

And the crowd goes wild 

I bet this is better than sex for that guy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

No restrictions on Used games!!!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

NO FUCKING RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!  M$ can suck that one


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

No DRM. Wow GG 

Xbox, go home.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

and sony just pulled their dicks out of ms asshole. RAPETALITY


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony wins E3 Forever


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY just won this war!!! :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

*hugs Sony*


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

you're down m$

officialy put to sleep


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Cry some bitch tears, Microsoft.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Came back to see Used games.
Sony won.
Xbox lost so hard.

No always onlike play.

Lol Microsoft bury yourself fucking trash.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHA THEY'RE JUST STABBING XBOX IN THE CHEST REPEATEDLY NOW

THIS IS RIDICULOUS


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoo, well..  Check!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony is already beating a dead Microsoft with a stick at this point


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Fam it's over. It's fucking over lol.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Taking shots at Microsoft. Ouch.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

YES.

SO MUCH YES.

YOU SMUG BASTARDS, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

You can trade in games?

Sold.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

SHOTS FIRED

lol @ someone holding up a championship belt .


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

USED GAMES 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are taking shots at Microsoft HAHAHA


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Well Sony gets credit for not being as stupid as Microsoft with the used game tactic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> please keep your butthurt out of here,


Tell me, what am I butthurt about?


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

SHOTS FIRED
SOME GET THE BODY BAGS


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Audience is freaking out.


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

DAT MEGATON


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

NO DRM YEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK YES!!!! ALL MY HAPPY!!! TASTE MY HAPPY TEARS!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

LOW BLOW.

LOW FUCKING BLOW.

RIGHT IN THE NUTS.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm surprised it took this long to hear radioactive

no DRM?

Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

My god, he's just RUBBING IT IN


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony wins the next gen


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

NO ONLINE REQUIREMENT.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

another great news

wow just wow


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

SONYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S THE ANTI-XBONE!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony has already obliterated M$.

Now it's on cruise control .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

YOU ARE DONE M$!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

No online connection required.  Just roll over and die, Xbox One.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

NO ONLINE!!! NO AUTHENTICATION!

RIP XboxONe

You will be missed....NAAAAAT!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

*OH MY GOD YES 

SONY WINS BITCHES *


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

ANTI Microsoft section of the press conference.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHA I'M FUCKING DYING


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Boom motherfuckers !!!!!


----------



## LayZ (Jun 10, 2013)

SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony be bashing now. xD


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha, YES!

SONY WON

IT'S OVER


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA

NO ONLINE CONNECTION REQUIRED

OH MY LORDS MICROSOFT GO HOME

GO HOME AND CRY YOURSELF INTO A CORNER


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY JUST BURIED XBOX


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit, Sony just stabbed Microsoft again and again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft just got pwn'd


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

hahahahahaha


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just dropped a nuke on Microsoft.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

in retrospect...what the hell was microsoft thinking


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

If you buy an Xbone now you're a retard. 100% srs.


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNN


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep twisting that knife Sony... M$ is done.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

/orgasms

now announce a fucking new atlus game and i can die in peace


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Going right for the jugular. Jesus christ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

mentioned the 24 hour thing...OH SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. They are basically shitting on Microsoft at this point. They aren't even hiding it.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

SO MANY SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

OH WOW STAB THAT SORE SPOT


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sure is taking shots at Microsoft.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

OH SHIT Sony just shat all over M$. It's over.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love how Sony is making fun of M$! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

They just slapped Microsoft in their bitch faces


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

FINISH THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

kaneflame said:


> Keep twisting that knife Sony... M$ is done.



dead and burried


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony thank you for sending them new customers, Microsoft.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

First time in a while laughter has brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 201 (120 members and 81 guests)

Hype starship.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This is too GOOD HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm pre-ordering a PS4 the second it becomes available for pre-order tonight.  The no DRM announcement sealed it


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This was all that Sony needed to do to win this E3.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY JUST COMMITTED HOMICIDE ON M$


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, Sony is sticking it to Microsoft.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

So Sony, where do I fucking preorder?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

THIS E3 WILL GO DOWN IN HISTRY AS AN EEXAMPLE OF HOW TO BURY THE COMPETITION

caps for emphasis


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

JUST TELL US THE FUCKING PRICE.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Now we wait for GIFs to come out showing Sony beating the ever living daylights out of MS.

RIP XboxOne. You will not be missed.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

yes was expecting that, but another good news


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony be styling.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

wow Sony wins


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

MY SIDES

MY SIDES ARE JIGGLING

JIGGLING LIKE JELLY

LIKE HOW MICROSOFT IS JELLY RIGHT NOW


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

$999                       .


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

It sounds like Sony didn't fuck up their opportunity to utterly trash on MS. That's good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony won this .... wow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

OMFG THIS IS FUCKING CLASSIC


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to know that PS+ account carries over to PS4.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

ANd...  it's done.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Please don't overprice it. PLEASE Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Charged Online confirmed...but who cares.. NoDRM


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

DEAD EDDEADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
HAHAHAHAHAHA
Now the price, all we need is the price if it anything below xbones they kill them hard


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Playstation Plus??????

JESUS CHRIST, SONY, YOU JUST DESTROYED MICROSOFT!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahaha, I'm dying over here.  Well done, Sony.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

Payment for multiplayer.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

PS Plus is now 5 dollars!!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Dude, I'm nearly in tears. PS4 just SOLO'D


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

HOW MUCH $$$ DOE


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft faces after this beatdown


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just....man I can't even find the word


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

share the price now, i can't barely wait to know


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Finish them Sony, make it 100 bucks cheaper. 

Do it, DO IT !!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I.......thought Sony was going to fuck this up as well ..  . . . I .....thought M$ had a backup plan.  Man, was I wrong....and that's ok.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is Paralax? 

I wanna say i told you so


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Stop selling Sony, you already won


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony kicking so much ass right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny time.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

DESTINY TIME.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny, finally


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait do you have to pay for online now,

though no drm woooo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Good to know that PS+ account carries over to PS4.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm a ps fangirl as of now


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

DESTINY GAMEPLAY!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

It doesn't matter what they price the PS4 now. Xbox is DOA.

Destiny gameplay!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony beat the shit out of MS and shot them multiple times while setting them on fire


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just shit all over the Xbox.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have to pay for multiplayer now? Network better be as fucking good as Xbox Live then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh God, you were doing so well. We have to play for multiplayer now?


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

oh my

Microsoft should be firing half their staff for they did to Xbox one


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jesus Sony, calm the fuck down.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

DESTINY!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

If this shit is cheaper than 499....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

What a burial


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

here we go again


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

DESTINY OMG


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Jesus Sony, calm the fuck down.



indeed, i'm overwelmed here


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Confirm the price!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

All ps4 has to do is sell for 450 and its a wrap for microsoft


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sweet jesus, this game looks fabulous.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this Fallout 4?


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

IF MY MONEY IS NOT ENOUGH

TAKE MY ORGANS AS WELL

JUST LEAVE ME MY SENTIENCE AND MY HANDS

ITS ALL I NEED TO PLAY GAMES


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been exclusively xbox this generation

adios microsoft

Sony are hitting all the right notes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Great day to be a gamer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Charged Online confirmed...but who cares.. NoDRM



No charged online


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is online pay confirmed?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Poor M$.... kudos to Sony... Kudos of how they did it.. They gained a lot of respect from me today as a gamer


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony give us a price even if you are $100-$150 above the Xpiredbox one I will buy day 1.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

this looks so much fun i could die


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony didnt kill MS. MS simply committed suicide on their own.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Insomniac went Microshit while Bungie went Sony......the fuck just happened?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Is online pay confirmed?



Not confirmed but it's looking very strongly that it's going to be the plan for Sony.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> All ps4 has to do is sell for 450 and its a wrap for microsoft



Price doesn't mean shit. The way MS has treated gamers mean that it's just not going to fly now that we know Sony are the friends of us gamers.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Do we have to pay for basic online play, or do we only pay for PS+ like we do currently?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Who's taking about charged online? I didn't hear that, although I haven't been paying absolute attention.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny, the game of nothingness.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Confirm the price!!!



indeed, hurry up


hahahahahahah


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft is going to do some massive damage controlling soon


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony ended strong


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

So..... the price must wait


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

WiiStation4 this gen for me..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is the price


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

They gonna do something other than walking?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do we have to pay for basic online play, or do we only pay for PS+ like we do currently?



just for the ps+ afaik


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Almost 4am in UK.

Totally worth staying up for dat Sony event.


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do we have to pay for basic online play, or do we only pay for PS+ like we do currently?



I think you just pay for PS+? I'm not sure, I wasn't paying close attention at that part...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

whew boy, what a day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Need confirmation on this online thing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

U MAD BILL GATES?


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

dem light mechanics

fantastic


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

How is Destiny????


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Who's taking about charged online? I didn't hear that, although I haven't been paying absolute attention.



It was in the demonstration images.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny>Titanfall


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Price doesn't mean shit. The way MS has treated gamers mean that it's just not going to fly now that we know Sony are the friends of us gamers.



not everybody who buys a console is a "gamer" many are parents who dont know shit about these systems and will buy the xboxone just because their kid has a 360 and its cheaper(if it is cheaper)


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Tyrions voice?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

This game looks pretty as fuck but Titanfall looks leagues better in the gameplay department. This is slow as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

This game is supposed to be massive right? And shit runs so smoothly


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

must

know 

the 

price


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jena said:


> I think you just pay for PS+? I'm not sure, I wasn't paying close attention at that part...



I remember seeing/hearing something about playing $5 for PS+.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

wish they had better players to play this game

these old fucks cant aim for shit


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is the price?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

The level details in this game are mad crazy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

DUDE,

TYRION IS A VOICE ACTOR

HAHAA SWEET


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Need confirmation on this online thing.


It's like Xbox live

You gotta paid for it now, son.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jena said:


> I think you just pay for PS+? I'm not sure, I wasn't paying close attention at that part...



he meantioned the ps+ only i think.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty sure they said you have to pay for PS+, while not mentioning basic online play.

I'm gonna assume they're gonna keep their current model though.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Rule #1 of playing a game live:

DON'T FUCKING SUCK AT IT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

From Playstation Facebook: PlayStation
Both Final Fantasy XV and Kingdom Hearts III are coming to PS4! And FFXIV is coming exclusively to PS3 and PS4! Watch PlayStation's E3 press conference now live!


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I remember seeing/hearing something about playing $5 for PS+.



ah yes yes, not that you said he meantioned it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Looting? OH SHIT


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

hahaha FPS rpg with skill trees

this looks promising


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> It's like Xbox live
> 
> You gotta paid for it now, son.



Stop spreading lies you douchbag


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

GIMMIE DA LOOT GIMIIE DA LOOT


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

>future

>still using revolvers

>destiny wut


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Sony beat the shit out of MS and shot them multiple times while setting them on fire



It was like the Hisoka vs Kastro fight from Hunter X Hunter only Sony didn't offer Microsoft their arms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

$5 per month is nothing


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

the price??


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

"Shut up and get behind me"

Well well well.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

God, Bungie you can do better than this.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

If PS4 costs money for multiplayer pc here I come.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

It said multiplayer was part of Playstation Plus which is a paid service, so common sense suggests since they didn't say the same for regular online, we won't have multiplayer options unless we play.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stop spreading lies you douchbag



Dude, it was in the fucking screen.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

If this is the last thing they're showing, that means no The Last Guardian

Don't expect my money for a PS4 for awhile Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> $5 per month is nothing



But they only mentioned Playstation Plus, iirc. They didn't mention the basic online play. Hopefully it gets clarified.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony won, not even smash bros. can give Nintendo the win


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I think you can play online for free, but for other services you might need PS+ which is now only 5 bucks


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Almost 4am in UK.
> 
> Totally worth staying up for dat Sony event.



Yeah. At least we can go to sleep with knowledge that Sony gives a shit.



cnorwood said:


> not everybody who buys a console is a "gamer" many are parents who dont know shit about these systems and will buy the xboxone just because their kid has a 360 and its cheaper(if it is cheaper)



I think with all the bad press MS have been getting and will keep getting even in the mainstream media, parents won't be making a totally blind purchase. Hopefully.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Pay for online.

I will be fine with that, I think PS4 got enough damn good things to make up for it anyway.

Now give me a nice price for the console. :33


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> $5 per month is nothing



yeah, i think it's affordable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

You're kidding right? This world is fucking huge.....


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

Tusken raiders


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony was basically Luffy, and Bellamy was Microsoft. 

OneShot Shitstomped this bitch.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny just got fucking amazing.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> the price??



nothing yet, we have to wait


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

So SE games weren't exclusive oh well not that it changes anything, but games wise this conference was still poor.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That's some pretty decent multiplayer.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

5 bucks for a year or month?

cause 5 bucks a month is still 60 a year


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If this is the last thing they're showing, that means no The Last Guardian
> .



Stop lying!


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

The only things that can beat all of this is a new darker Zelda title

or Pokemon rpg

Sony has made E3 its bitch


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Uhh, this looks massively better then Borderlands....holy shit


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

so ps+ is like xbox live with newer free games


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

The image says multiplayer costs money.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Completely surprised that the ps4 was drm free.

Eating some crow over that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Sony was basically Luffy, and *Tenryubitto  Fodder* was Microsoft.
> 
> OneShot Shitstomped this bitch.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stop spreading lies you douchbag


LMFAO, it's not a lie, moron.

If you are that butthurt, go check the internet.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

That bad voice acting.... lol


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

destiny looks like borderlands

but more serious


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS

MMOFPS?!

HAHAHAHA THATS AWESOME


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, Destiny looks pretty good.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They didn't talk about basic online.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, it was in the fucking screen.



They are doing the opposite of everything Microsoft is doing and they only mentioned ps+.
What would draw you to that conclusion at all?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> The image says multiplayer costs money.


PS+ costs money. Basic doesn't which is the same as PS3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny looks fucking godlike


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> The image says multiplayer costs money.



Not bad IMO. Especially how they managed to deal with this DRM shit..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

sworder said:


> ExoSkel and Scorp a Derp or whatshisface are spreading BS throughout the whole topic
> 
> PS4 too much for you two



What the fuck did I do?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Null Void said:


> Sony won, not even smash bros. can give Nintendo the win



Let's not go to crazy for Sony yet till we hear a price.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

$5 a month is actually more than it is now, it seems like they are giving the 2 year price for 1 year of service. But of course with better online its not a bad thing


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloud stuff.

Take a shot.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaikai shit


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

oh the dialogue on dat game...


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

1000$

i would die


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloud-based technology integrated with PS4

/skeptical

BUT SONY HASN'T DISAPPOINTED YET


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

library access??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

They're going to confirm Backwards Compatibility? 

Kinda feel sorry for MS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Destiny looks meh and slow as fuck. That last battle with the tank was cool but it was a real lukewarm showing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I think you can play online for free, but for other services you might need PS+ which is now only 5 bucks



PS+ is the premium service. 

All other Sony platforms whether they be PS3, PSP, and Vita are free by default.

Plus just gets you new games and other goodies.

People have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Funny how Sony people shit on Xbox Live Gold but then when they have to pay for Playstation Plus to play online it is suddenly a reasonable price to pay for the service.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> So SE games weren't exclusive oh well not that it changes anything, but games wise this conference was still poor.



confirmed?????


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> The only things that can beat all of this is a new darker Zelda title
> 
> or Pokemon rpg
> 
> Sony has made E3 its bitch


I wouldn't really say so. This conference was rather lackluster up until FFXV(which should have really been on PS3) and KHIII(same thing). Only truly great thing was Destiny. No The Last Guardian puts points against them.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloud service sounds neat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> The image says multiplayer costs money.



Hmm,that's just weird.
Whatever, it's not that big of a deal I don't do multiplayer that much anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

cloud based technology sans DRM. A company could learn from that


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Backwards compatibility confirmed with cloud shit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaikai stuff coming in 2014.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

ps3 games on vita from gaikai? ITS A WRAP, SONY IS JUST DANCING ON THE GRAVE NOW


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> PS+ costs money. Basic doesn't which is the same as PS3.



It's basic implication otherwise the last bullet point shouldn't be there. (it's not a feature for PS+) he also never said anything about playing online for three and mentioned the opposite.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait so the PS4 is Pay2Play online?


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

if they release PS4 for less than 500 bucks

they will have achieved Godlike status


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

yesssssssss


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

399 !??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?! OMG


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

yup its over
get the body bags


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]



LMAO 10chars


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

3 HUNDRED AND NINETY NINE US DOLLARS


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Price is confirmed at 399!!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

GOOD

FUCKING

BYE

MICROSOFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

It's done.

$400.

It's just... done.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 ?349.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Its over !!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

$400 price?  Just give up, Microsoft.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

$399?? HOLY SHIT SOLD.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

400 DOLLARYNOS.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

400 dollars


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

hahahahahaha 


good job Sony


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 

$399 FUCKING DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

*HAHAHAHA

WHAT

399 BUCKS

PLAYSTATION HAS FUCKING WON*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 for $399.

Fucking. Yes.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

FUUUUUCCCCKKKK YESSSSSS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

?350?

That's it, SOLD!


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNDDDDDD ITS OVER, XBOX LOST HARD


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

$399. Holy..... shit!!!!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Its Over
399.
Ps3+ Wii U master race combo.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> if they release PS4 for less than 500 bucks
> 
> they will have achieved Godlike status



and its done


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 price tag!!!


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

AND NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE OVERKILL


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

$399. Get the body bag.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT

THAT PRICE

HAHAHAHA MICROSOFT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Pseudo-Backwards compatibility  

400 dollahs...


*
FATALITYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! *


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

$399, okay Sony beats Microsoft by the looks of things.


----------



## eHav (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCKING 100 EUROS CHEAPER

FUCKING OWNED

ITS OVER


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2013)

$399

?349

XBOX go home you have lost.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK ME!! BLOOD BATH!


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

IT DONE SON !!! IT'S FUCKING DONE !!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

BIZARRO FUCKING E3.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

399$ Sony won


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony wins E3 and next gen COMPLETELY FOR ALL OF ETERNITY!!


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

$399? SOLD


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

?349, too sexy of an offer to turn down.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Now end with Last Guardian :33


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Final nail in the coffin.

Sorry MS. Go fuck your DRM.

I'm going to miss my Xbox controller


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

399$
*hits x on the tab*
It's over.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it backwards compatible?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear mother of God, Sony is just shooting Microsoft's dead body at this point.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> THAT PRICE
> 
> HAHAHAHA MICROSOFT



oh god, i am laughing xD


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Not bad. Looks like $ony finally learned their lessons from E3 2006.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

MS is done. wow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck You Microsoft the conference


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Dear mother of God, Sony is just shooting Microsoft's dead body at this point.


Speaking of...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

$399

It's over


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

*PACK YOUR BAGS AND SLAP YOUR SPASTIC SON MICROSOFT... ENJOY FISTING YOURSELF WHILE SITTING ON YOUR XBOX ONE REAPING ALL OF YOUR IMAGINARY PROFITS*


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo can bounce back if it drops, Zelda, Smash bros, Pikmin, Pokemon console rpg some random Tales of game and Golden sun simultaneously.
Not gonna happen tho.

R.I.P Microsoft.
1st place sony.
2nd gonna go Nintendo unless they do something nuts.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

M$ words could not be heard again...


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Omg 350 quid  omfg


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

He ended with another dig at MS about consumer trust:rofl


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

**No Last Guardian**

Into the vaporware bin it goes!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Well done, Sony.  Well done.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 it's over. Wow.

No last Guardian though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Two Words: Day One.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Now end with Last Guardian :33



Or persona


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

"Consumer ownership and consumer trust are our top priorities."

That's an *odd* way to pronounce "eat shit, Microsoft."


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Not bad. Looks like $ony finally learned their lessons from E3 2006.



Took em a while but at least they finally got it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm gonna tattoo PlayStation's logo on my left buttcheek


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 gg no re


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sorry Nintendo but you HAVE to do a pricedrop now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sunuvmann said:
> 
> 
> > Sunuvmann said:
> ...




Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, Sony just overkill M$.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

WAIT

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

$100 difference. This shit cannot stop being funny


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

$399


Microsoft faces 

fucking gold...

This is hilarious...


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

GREATNESS AWAITS!!!!!!!! FUCKING TRUE!!!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Day motherfucking one

this was brutal


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just murdered Microsoft in cold blood.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sexy bitch of a presser 

Shame on all those that doubt Sony


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

day one buy for me

the price is pretty much affordable

i'm happy


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Nintendo can bounce back if it drops, Zelda, Smash bros, Pikmin, Pokemon console rpg some random Tales of game and Golden sun simultaneously.
> Not gonna happen tho.
> 
> R.I.P Microsoft.
> ...



I wouldn't underestimate Nintendo, they fucked up with the Wii U off the starting line but the big N has been around so long for a reason.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox One cost $100 more most likely because of kinect.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

400 dollars wow.

That's impressive.

TBH I liked Mircrosoft's games more, but Sony has the cheaper model and less drm.

Interesting.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft must be shitting itself.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> and Golden sun



Not after Dark Dawn. And just showing the new Smash Bros is probably enough for them to take over E3. Only time will tell.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

What a glorious day


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, looks like a day one buy for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Online pay confirmed BTW. @$5 per month. Still sold


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **No Last Guardian**
> 
> Into the vaporware bin it goes!




Still, $399 price cost means that I'll almost certainly be going 50/50 with my best friend to pre-order the PS4.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony just raped Microsoft in the ass with NO LUBE.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like its back to Playstation for me. It was good while it lasted Xbox, but as usually MS knows how to screw up a good thing


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony wins

No fucking words


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony fucking won. 

Yo I haven't been this hyped since the PS1/PS2 days. I'm fucking OUT. 

I am done!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony didn't miss a beat. Straight up slaughtered Microsoft, this thrashing will go down in the history books.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 PS4 price.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

If only MS didn't include the Kinect...


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

Today was indeed a glorious day.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]

THESE CHEEKY BASTARDS.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

I swear I'm hyped up so much that my neighbour's dog is looking at me funny

as if

he can smell my hype levels

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony: 

-Boring as fuck in the beginning of the conference
-Destiny was underwhelming
-Still don't get what's so great with Autism Hearts 3

++++Gained plenty of steam midway
+++++++Everything else about the console
+++++++Pricing
++++ Versus' production values is fucking insane. Action RPG.

B+. Not as good as Microsoft in terms of games but won because of the whole package since PS4 is obviously the better console of the next generation now.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

>399$
>used games
>not always online
>exclusives
>etc.

overkill wow


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

SonyE3 is trending Worldwide. 

Microsoft is going to commit suicide.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

oh god.... this is the most hillarious days I've ever seen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Today was indeed a glorious day.


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

SONY WINS

GG MICROSOFT

GG NO RE


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Today was indeed a glorious day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Man, it's gonna be weird to transition to a playstation console.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Who knew that actually *owning* the games you buy would be appealing to consumers?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit I don't know what console to get now


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)

Pre ordering this bitch


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> SonyE3 is trending Worldwide.
> 
> Microsoft is going to commit suicide.



at this point yeah, it's better haha

just got it right


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Who knew that actually *owning* the games you buy would be appealing to consumers?



What an odd and novel idea. I wonder if something so strange will work?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2013)

it's because xbox one was such a disappointment i guess


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Nintendo can bounce back if it drops, Zelda, Smash bros, Pikmin, *Pokemon console rpg* some random Tales of game and Golden sun simultaneously.
> Not gonna happen tho.
> 
> R.I.P Microsoft.
> ...



This is what they should do but you know that ain't ever gonna happen.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Still buying Xbone for Dead Rising 3.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4...LESS than smartphones.  Eat this loss, Sony.  I am less likely to fall to piracy against you...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't care about the DRM or the used game thing really but I can see how others would.

Wonder if Microsoft is going to increase the length allowed inbetween check ins or something in response. 

Sony really gained steam though and just went for the throat at the end.

The first 70% was pretty mediocre though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Still buying Xbone for Dead Rising 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

That sharing video.

That's fucking sublime.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Based Sony.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, it's gonna be weird to transition to a playstation console.



As someone with both, I play my 360 much more then my PS3 so I'm going to be in a similar situation to you and likely many many other people.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So when do we bury the body? ck


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

i have to process all this information


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I'm going to sleep, see you guys tomorrow for Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

NeoGAF is currently down for scheduled maintenance. Please be patient while the site is down.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder what Microsoft was smoking when they first began their Xbox One pitch


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Glory beyond gloriousness.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft must be burning down their offices


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

I have been pleased so far by E3.

Every company has had a solid conference so far.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

thats just wrong haha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Needs a nap. Dunno if I can sleep though.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Completely surprised that the ps4 was drm free.
> 
> Eating some crow over that.



If we gotta eat it, let it be over THIS.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

The reactions are just beautiful. 

What a way to kill off Microsoft.

Wonder what my Xbox fanboys would decide. Through I'd expect them to stick with them.

Meanwhile, going to the bed and let Kaz & co have their dirty way with me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2013)

So far better E3 than last year by a mile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I have been pleased so far by E3.
> 
> Every company has had a solid conference so far.



How would Microsoft be without Halo btw plat?


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Still buying Xbone for Dead Rising 3.



Someone ban this guy on general principle


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2013)

I get the feeling that Nintendo is still going to plug away at the family friendly route 

And not focus on the games that have made them the pop culture icons they are now


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Microsoft must be burning down their offices



they're probably pissed at this sudden events


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

In other revealing news, the Vita is still dead.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a good day


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone got the clip where Tretton says there's no BS associated with the PS4 and the crowd goes wild? We need to savour that moment again and bask in the smouldering ashes of the Xbone.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Last comment :aqrgh


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

